# Jinder Mahal In Line For Push - Number 1 Contender For WWE Title



## MOBELS

> SportsKeeda reports that Jinder Mahal is in line for a main event heel push now that he is part of the Smackdown brand. Mahal was moved from RAW to Smackdown during the WWE Superstar Shakeup after losing to Finn Balor on RAW and confronted Mojo Rawley on Smackdown.


https://411mania.com/wrestling/jinder-mahal-in-line-for-push-on-smackdown/

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark

Looking forward for this, hopefully once he destroys Mojo Rawley he moves on to Randy Orton since he has no opponent for Backlash


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

:bjpenn good for him


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

@pagi , where you at? :lol

On a side note, a Mojo / Mahal feud being a focal point of the mid-card sounds like the drizzling shits. :tripsscust


----------



## TheSexGod

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

I'm all for it, he is a good heel since he's annoying, jacked, and can actually move unlike other big guys


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

He get's rewarded for obviousley being on roids, And Taking out one of the choosen ones. Well credit to the guy, can he take out Roman too? :lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Never stop being the B show Smackdown!


----------



## TheSexGod

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



3ku1 said:


> He get's rewarded for obviousley *being on roids*, And Taking out one of the choosen ones. Well credit to the guy, can he take out Roman too? :lol


It's cool if you get released, go on roids, and then stop being on roids in time for testing. You can just maintain your gains with high dose testosterone at that point which is natural


----------



## CretinHop138

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

#BShow


----------



## NOCONTESTU

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

I'm for people in WWE getting chances. Except Jinder Mahal. And Dana Brooke. :tripsscust


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

You mean to tell me...

That Jinder really can't be hindered.

:enzo


----------



## Ortega_Victor

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

#JinderForRoyalRumble2018


:mj4 :stop


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

He has a really good promo on talking smack. I'm down to see what he can do with a mini push.


----------



## ColdStone87

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Go blow yourself.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

He deserves a push. 

I just don't think it's going to work out unless they really put effort into booking him correctly. The fans are accustomed to seeing him lose, so they really need to be careful how they build him. He can't afford to keep losing if they want him to go anywhere.


----------



## AoEC_

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

He was pretty decent in his Talking Smack segment as well. Needs some on-air mic time to try to solidify a character of sorts for himself. He has the attention now, better run with it quick.


----------



## TheSexGod

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



Ortega_Victor said:


> #JinderForRoyalRumble2018
> 
> 
> :mj4 :stop


It's actually perfect. He can have a roid rage gimmick where he beats everyone (top guys like orton) by stiffing them during matches. He can also throw fits of rage during segements, use him to elevate a young guy


----------



## Irig

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Don't think Sportskeeda is good enough source .... Let's see 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



AoEC_ said:


> He was pretty decent in his Talking Smack segment as well. Needs some on-air mic time to try to solidify a character of sorts for himself. He has the attention now, better run with it quick.


I agree with the last part. It's now or never for him.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Well


----------



## 307858

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Hahaha....Good for Jinder.
Grab that bass ring!


----------



## M.R.K

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



3ku1 said:


> He get's rewarded for obviousley being on roids, And Taking out one of the choosen ones. Well credit to the guy, can he take out Roman too? :lol


I'm not sure what him apparently being on steroids has to do with anything? Neville is obviously on steroids as well and no one complains about that, but with Jinder it's a major problem? If he's on steroids and he doesn't get caught, good on him, It shows he cares enough that he wants to improve his look in order to get rewarded.

Jinder is the #3 heel on Smackdown and will be pushed accordingly, i'm looking forward to seeing him get the freedom and time that he deserves.


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



MOBELS said:


> I'm not sure what him apparently being on steroids has to do with anything? Neville is obviously on steroids as well and no one complains about that, but with Jinder it's a major problem? If he's on steroids and he doesn't get caught, good on him, It shows he cares enough that he wants to improve his look in order to get rewarded.
> 
> Jinder is the #3 heel on Smackdown and will be pushed accordingly, i'm looking forward to seeing him get the freedom and time that he deserves.


It's hard to say if Neville is on steroids though. With Jinder, all the signs are there. If he is, it's hard to be mad at him for it. I think he's at his wits end and trying everything he can to be noticed. 


Also guys, don't get your hopes up. I would love if Jinder got a small push, but this is WWE. They brought him in as enhancement talent and I'm almost positive had the intentions of using him strictly just for that. He's managed to make a name for himself but if the booking isn't behind him, this buzz that he's created for himself is going to fade away very quickly.


----------



## MarkovKane

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

It is cutthroat business. 

If I could say which wrestler's body looks most like Vince McMahon, I'd say Jinder, and as we know, Vince is totally in love with himself, and even if he sees an Indian version of himself, he'll still love it. 

But yes, I think Jinder is a lot better than he was in 3MB. I mean he was a joke back then, and I know they treating him like shit now, but he should be a top heel......you know kind of like Rusev.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



MarkovKane said:


> It is cutthroat business.
> 
> If I could say which wrestler's body looks most like Vince McMahon, I'd say Jinder, and as we know, Vince is totally in love with himself, and even if he sees an Indian version of himself, he'll still love it.
> 
> But yes, I think Jinder is a lot better than he was in 3MB. I mean he was a joke back then, and I know they treating him like shit now, but he should be a top heel......you know kind of like Rusev.


He's never been booked as well as Rusev though. Not even close, and now look what they've done to Rusev. The way he was buried by Big Show to the extent that he was I felt was unnecessary. 

Rusev and Jinder could have had something good going as either tag team partners or enemies but other than the beatdown they put on Enzo during sensitivity training, everything else has been them getting buried or humiliated in some capacity. 

Jinder deserves a push and Rusev deserves better treatment when he returns.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Sportskeeda


----------



## Lorromire

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

He deserves it. Guy has all the tools to be a midcard player.


----------



## Allur

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Agree with the others, he should be a decent asset in the midcard to upper midcard area.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



Irig said:


> Don't think Sportskeeda is good enough source .... Let's see
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk





Dibil13 said:


> Sportskeeda


Reported by RSN, WrestlingInc, and many other sites now.



ringsidenews said:


> *Jinder Mahal is slated to be pushed as a ‘serviceable mid-card heel’ on SmackDown Live after being transferred to the blue brand in the Superstar Shake-up. He had a prominent role on this week’s episode of Talking Smack that allowed him to re-introduce himself to the audience.
> 
> For those who are wondering if there is any backstage heat on Mahal for injuring Finn Balor on Monday’s episode of RAW, Dave Meltzer mentioned on Wrestling Observer Radio that he hasn’t heard anything of any sorts.*
> 
> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2017/04/13/wwe-planning-push-jinder-mahal/amp/


About fucking time :tripsblessed


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

You should all know better by now to believe it when you see it first. I for once believe he won't win a single match of worth on Smackdown before eventually getting suspended/released.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



peowulf said:


> You should all know better by now to believe it when you see it first. I for once believe he won't win a single match of worth on Smackdown before eventually getting suspended/released.


True, though with the Talking Smack interview, Shane seemed impressed by him and multiple sites are reporting now that he's getting a push. Meltzer said backstage isn't blaming Jinder for the Balor injury, so it's starting to indicate that the rumors are true.


----------



## Dmight

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

And then Rusev will destroy him, so I'm ok with that


----------



## Bun Dem

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Great example set by Jinder Mahal. If you get lost in the shuffle, just boot the face of the company and concuss the hell out of the new super pushed star returning from an earlier injury.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Jinder is the epitome of grabbing the brass ring. Guys like Cesaro should take note.

Jinder has some huge balls to go about his business like this, but it is clearly working.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



Bun Dem said:


> Great example set by Jinder Mahal. If get lost in the shuffle, just boot the face of the company and concuss the hell out of the new super pushed star returning from an earlier injury.


I think most people have accepted that it wasn't either guys fault. I also don't think Fin is going to be out that long. He may even be back next week, just not in a match. It didn't seem like that serious of an injury.


----------



## The Reaper

What the fuck? Vince must be getting a serious hard on with this guy, he's horrible.



Saturn said:


> I think most people have accepted that it wasn't either guys fault. I also don't think Fin is going to be out that long. He may even be back next week, just not in a match. It didn't seem like that serious of an injury.


Most people have accepted it was neither guys fault??? Yeah I highly disagree with that, if he can't throw a basic forearm smash to an opponent without concussing them that's a problem. Don't know where you heard that news from.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



Thomas Milliken said:


> Most people have accepted it was neither guys fault??? Yeah I highly disagree with that, if he can't throw a basic forearm smash to an opponent without concussing them that's a problem. Don't know where you heard that news from.


Heard it on multiple podcasts and youtube shows that discuss wrestling. Also, Meltzer is reporting that the WWE aren't blaming Jinder for it. If they were, why would they put him on Talking Smack to elevate him and now supposedly, getting him in line for a push?


----------



## Bun Dem

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



Saturn said:


> I think most people have accepted that it wasn't either guys fault. I also don't think Fin is going to be out that long. He may even be back next week, just not in a match. It didn't seem like that serious of an injury.


Nah its clear that he's working stiff intentionally and wants it to be highlighted. Tbh I don't even blame him. Guy's doing all he can to save his career.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

With more racially diverse guys like Nakamura, Balor, and Itami coming in, I don't see why they shouldn't give him a chance, especially since his English is fluent.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

I wish pagi was here for this


----------



## BigDaveBatista

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

fuck it lets see where it goes
itd be nice for him to get a push, win the us title, beat a few people then have drew galloway come up from nxt and take it from him


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

If he can quit being reckless, then yeah fuck it, give it a go I suppose.

Have always thought he's a bland milquetoast heel-du-jour though, and I think he'll be as good as gone in eighteen months.


----------



## MoMoney786

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

i like his roid rage mahal persona.. i think he could be a top mid carder


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



Sweggeh said:


> Jinder is the epitome of grabbing the brass ring. Guys like Cesaro should take note.
> 
> Jinder has some huge balls to go about his business like this, but it is clearly working.


Cesaro (or anyone else for that matter) just doesn't have the guts or veins to just say "fuck it I'm taking it" and go out there to do whatever it takes :hogan


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

How fucked up is this company that taking liberties with the 2 top guys of Raw gets you a push?

And how smart and brave was Jinder to realize that and go for it?


----------



## Mindy_Macready

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

I'm Glad for Jinder getting a push finally, I hope they depush boring Sami with his stupid underdog gimmick nobody cares about


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Sportskeeda.


----------



## Sweggeh

Lothario said:


> Sportskeeda.


Its being reported by a bunch of other dirtsheets, that are a lot more reliable.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



Sweggeh said:


> Its being reported by a bunch of other dirtsheets, that are a lot more reliable.



I stand corrected then.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Sportseeka & RingSide News aren't credible sources.



BIG STEVIE COOL said:


> Reported by RSN, WrestlingInc, and many other sites now.


Don't see anything on WrestlingInc about Jinder getting a push.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Jinder Mahal to main event Smackdown in #1 contenders match for WWE title*

He is going to face Zayn, Harper, Rowan, Rawley and Ziggler in a number 1 contenders match to see who will face Orton for the title.

Seems the news of his push was true. Even if he doesnt win, which he obviously won't, its a huge step up from where he was before.


----------



## Master Bate

I have no clue who could win that. Since Ziggler is in a feud with Nakamura.

Hmm they might actually continue Harper's push as well...


Or they may give it to Mojo.


----------



## CesaroSwing

He's just going to drop one of them on their head and pin them. WWE are asking for trouble putting this beast in the main event.

Jinder challenging for the title though :mark


----------



## Sweggeh

CesaroSwing said:


> He's just going to drop one of them on their head and pin them. WWE are asking for trouble putting this beast in the main event.
> 
> Jinder challenging for the title though :mark


Jinder is the only guy who doesn't need Vince or HHH. He is singlehandedly pushing himself.

He booted Roman, kicked out of the Helluva kick when he wasn't supposed to, and then knocked out Balor. The man has the body of a beast. Hes got balls of steel too.

Those guys in the match better watch out, when Jinder gets a taste of the main event scene, there will be no stopping him.


----------



## redban

I thought Randy was fighting Bray at Payback? 

When will the winner of this match fight for the belt? Backlash?


----------



## 3ku1

Thats SD main event scene :lol? Mojo is the biggest geek of all time. God Just add Elsworth and your set. Why on earth is Styles in a midcard feud? Are they holding off on him? Because I presumed Styles Orton was the programme post mania. I mean what was the point of Wyatts title Run? To just give him the title? I have no idea who well win this match. I am hoping Harper.


----------



## Crasp

redban said:


> I thought Randy was fighting Bray at Payback?
> 
> When will the winner of this match fight for the belt? Backlash?


Obviously. Payback is a Raw PPV. The Bray/Orton match is only at Payback because Bray is now on Raw.


----------



## redban

Crasp said:


> Obviously. Payback is a Raw PPV. The Bray/Orton match is only at Payback because Bray is now on Raw.


Hmm ... so if Bray wins, does he go back on Smackdown?

If so, they might do Harper vs Bray.


----------



## Dmight

Mahal, Zayn, Harper, Rowan, Rawley and Ziggler? Wow, sounds like some preshow battle royale. But since Orton is already 4th(!) champion in 2017, so fuck it, Erik Rowan should beat him at Backlash.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wait is that a legit contenders match? LMAO. Thats horrible, none of them belong anywhere near the World Title at this point in time.


----------



## Dmight

And people said Corbin is not good enough to be a #1 contender for Orton's title:lol


----------



## Piers

Harper might win this and we'd get a triple threat between Bray, Luke and Randy


----------



## Cryptvill

Im all for pushing some new talent, but this is really disturbing for some reasons.

1. Wyatt is on RAW. If Wyatt wins at Payback, they don't have a match, but their playing it off like that doesn't matter (i.e. we all know 100% randy orton is going to win that match).

2. Da fuck is this shit? Jinder has no reason to be here, they haven't giving us a reason for Mojo to be here. Erick Rowan guy just came back on the scene. Sami is cool, but a bit random for him to get a shot at IC title, lose, and then get a shot at the World title. Luke Harper might be the only credible guy based on past months of work, but he hasn't blown the door offs either. Ziggler, OK, but he has no business winning.

Lmfao. just horrid.


----------



## MOBELS

I told you all its going to happen :mark :mark :mark

The MAN has been UNhindered and he's getting that massive push. Wouldn't surprise me in the least if he wins tomorrow and goes on to the match at Backlash after destroying Mojo on some random episode of Smackdown

Hard Body Mahal :mark :mark :mark



Dmight said:


> And people said Corbin is not good enough to be a #1 contender for Orton's title:lol


Hard Body Mahal is better in every single way than that down syndrome looking Corbin. I'd rather Mahal got a US Title run first but i'm confident he has the talent to make it in the main event scene.


----------



## Crasp

redban said:


> Hmm ... so if Bray wins, does he go back on Smackdown?
> 
> If so, they might do Harper vs Bray.


Kayfabe, if Bray wins, the title goes to Raw.

Thus, Bray's losing.


----------



## nyelator

3ku1 said:


> Thats SD main event scene :lol? Mojo is the biggest geek of all time. God Just add Elsworth and your set. Why on earth is Styles in a midcard feud? Are they holding off on him? Because I presumed Styles Orton was the programme post mania. I mean what was the point of Wyatts title Run? To just give him the title? I have no idea who well win this match. I am hoping Harper.


WWE needs to pay Carlito and MVP fast


----------



## reilly

Think il give smackdown a miss this week if that's the case.

I just cancelled my network subscription (well my free month) and it asks you why you are cancelling - I never thought it would give me the option of saying I'm not happy with superstars/current stories!! I woulda clicked on that 100 times if I coulda! Pity they won't take any notice though!


----------



## Dibil13

The state of Smackdown.


----------



## Old School Icons

Orton Vs Mojo Rawley would be candidate for worst feud of the year on paper if that were to happen.


----------



## Sweggeh

Its bittersweet knowing that Titus could have been here too, if only he got drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## Dmight

Sweggeh said:


> Its bittersweet knowing that Titus could have been here too, if only he got drafted to Smackdown.


Titus vs Rawley vs Mahal for the World Championshipwens3


----------



## Phantomdreamer

MOBELS said:


> Hard Body Mahal is better in every single way than that down syndrome looking Corbin. I'd rather Mahal got a US Title run first but i'm confident he has the talent to make it in the main event scene.


If you think Jinder Mahal will ever even get close to the main event in the WWE then I want a lot of what you're smoking. You must be off your fucking head, jeez.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Almost want Rawley to win for the trainwreck that would ensue.

Wow, what a jobberific main event for the #1 contendership :maury :maury

Zayn will probably win so they can say SD Live is the land of opportunity, and he can probably put on the best match with Orton out of everyone involved.


----------



## MOBELS

Phantomdreamer said:


> If you think Jinder Mahal will ever even get close to the main event in the WWE then I want a lot of what you're smoking. You must be off your fucking head, jeez.


Correct me if i'm wrong but is he not in the main event of Smackdown tommorow? So no, I dont need to be smoking anything because he's already main eventing and he's the #3 heel on Smackdown at the moment.

In a world where Corbin is close to the WWE title, Mahal should be much closer.


----------



## chrispepper

No Corbin???

I figure Zayn is going to win then, which I am totally cool with - Orton/Zayn as a filler feud is totally worth it. It immediately elevates Sami and sets him up for the rest of the year.

I assume the angle is going to involve Corbin being pissed he's not involved in the match and interfering somehow.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

I had a thread where I wasn't convinced by Corbin to be the #1 contender atm but as always WWE still amazes me.

I would take Corbin to be #1 contender for all the year better than anyone of these expect Zayn and Harper.

As a fan of Orton I will not be mad if Zayn or Harper win the #1 contender but other than that I will be furious because I want a good title run by Randy this year.


----------



## redban

I think Jinder will have to win this match. He and Ziggler are the only heels, and Ziggler is busy with Nakamura.

Get ready brahs -- Jinder Mahal vs Randy Orton rivalry incoming.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I still don't get why they shipped Bray and Miz off to SDL? So they can log jam capable main event guys on Raw, thus making them all into mid-carders. 

Eventually KO gets that top heel spot, on SDL obviously. But until then we get this cluster. 

My guess is Zayn, Mojo is just not ready.


----------



## STEVALD

THE MAHARAJA HAS F'N ARRIVED BOYS


----------



## Ronny

I swear to god, if he becomes #1 contender, Ill do this to my table:


----------



## DoubtGin

Jinder is basically a jobber so he won't win.
Rowan has absolutely awful booking usually so I dont expect him to win either. 
Ziggler will feud with Nakamura so he won't win.

Mojo, Zayn and Harper seem the most realistic to me. However, Mojo has been basically reduced to the guy who knows that one NFL star, so I am not sure how much they will care once the novelty wears off. Harper was looking really strong before the Battle Royale, but he already had a PPV match against Orton two months ago, so I am not sure whether they will go for it. Zayn-Orton could be cool, but that feud needs a better story than a random six-man #1 contender match like this.

No matter who wins, I dont think they will build it up very well. Maybe this is one of those title matches that will happen on Smackdown instead.


----------



## Irig

MOBELS said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but is he not in the main event of Smackdown tommorow? So no, I dont need to be smoking anything because he's already main eventing and he's the #3 heel on Smackdown at the moment.
> 
> In a world where Corbin is close to the WWE title, Mahal should be much closer.


How he is no. 3 heel? IMO heels...
1.Kevin Owens
2. Baron Corbin 
3. Dolph Ziggler
4. Rusev
5. Erick Rowan
6. Jinder Mahal 

6th for me ....

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBELS

Irig said:


> How he is no. 3 heel? IMO heels...
> 1.Kevin Owens
> 2. Baron Corbin
> 3. Dolph Ziggler
> 4. Rusev
> 5. Erick Rowan
> 6. Jinder Mahal
> 
> 6th for me ....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Rusev isn't on TV for the next couple months and was buried deep by Big Show at Fastlane - He was also presented to be the weaker part of the Rusev/Jinder tag team as Jinder put up a good fight against Cesaro at the same event. 

Dolph hasn't won a match in months and was eliminated well before Jinder in the ATGBTR. Rowan's a mindless lackey who hasn't won a singles match since 2015. 

It goes Owens, Corbin, Jinder, Dolph, Rowan. An incredibly weak heel side of things that desperately needs some life injected to it. Once Rusev recovers and gets that main event push he deserves things will look slightly better with Mahal hopefully US champ by then.

They need a heel to come over from RAW or have Roode come up ASAP and hotshot him into the main event.


----------



## redban

MOBELS said:


> Once Rusev recovers and gets that main event push he deserves things will look slightly better *with Mahal hopefully US champ by then.*


----------



## SureUmm

They'll probably go with Zayn to give him a boost and Randy a really good match. Harper's the only other guy with a chance.


----------



## Allur

Bet Gronk helps Mojo win this one and repeats the feat at Backlash so Mojo wins the belt :vince


I mean I don't see anyone else winning. :toomanykobes Harper is my favorite of the bunch but it's already been established that he's worse than Randy so doubt they go that route.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Good for Jinder,

But good grief the amount of attention this guy gets on this forum is unreal. You would think their booking him so Brock and Roman can put him over based on the thread attention this guy gets. 

Nothing against Jinder, he is a good heel. But I will believe him as a legit main eventer when I see it. Right now he's not even a top 5 heel on SDL


----------



## Death Rider

Jinder Mahal, Mojo fucing jojo and Erick Rowan being in a number one contender's match for the WWE title. 

Fucking jobbers any of them winning would be beyond fucking awful


----------



## Irig

Randy is a face so they need heel to go against him i think, Ziggler seems tied with Nakamura, Jinder tied with Mojo(they might have already finished rivalry with he being thrown beer as revenge), Luke Harper has nothing to do as of now but he is face i suppose...Erik Rowan they just did a match with Orton so dont think so...

My guess is Baron Corbin taking out somebody and ends up replacing them to win... Let's see

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## People Power

Surely this goes only 1 of 2 ways.

Either Corbin takes out someone in the match, replaces them, and wins, or;
Sami wins the 6 pack challenge, then Orton turns heel after Payback.


----------



## Oneiros

I'm going out on a limb and say Rowan wins this.


----------



## chrispepper

I'm even more curious who is going to be the no. 1 contender for MITB, because most of them could really benefit from being in the ladder match.

Backlash: Sami Zayn

MITB: Corbin

Battleground: Corbin/Zayn triple threat

Summerslam: AJ

But Corbin is the one that makes the most sense to win MITB?


----------



## MasterJay

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Wait is that a legit contenders match? LMAO. Thats horrible, none of them belong anywhere near the World Title at this point in time.


I mean, Luke and Sami are more than likely going to win that match. I believe that they should have given Luke the chance for the WWE title a few months ago. And Sami needs to win this so people can start to get behind him again because right now, his momentum is draining at a pretty medium rate...


----------



## Florat

I don't know what's funnier, the fact that Jinder Mahal is in the Main-Event on a Number One Contender match for the WWE Title... or that he could actually have a chance and doesn't look like such a jobber compared to the other names


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

MasterJay said:


> I mean, Luke and Sami are more than likely going to win that match. I believe that they should have given Luke the chance for the WWE title a few months ago. And Sami needs to win this so people can start to get behind him again because right now, his momentum is draining at a pretty medium rate...


Neither of them have been built up for it though. They're both just jobber geeks at this point. Both could be legit contenders, don.t get me wrong. But WWE have firmly established that they're both irrelevant. I cant remember the last time Harper beat anyone, and who has Zayn beat this year? Miz who has done nothing but job all year long. I prefer to see guys gradually built up to the Title picture, this match just shows how terrible the SmackDown roster is now. They really should have put Corbin and Nakamura in this match to give it some credibility, right now its six jobbers.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

What an absolutely bizarre matchup that is, that's women's division levels of booking, Corbin not being involved is strange too considering he didn't actually lose the match to challenge for the US title.

I'm gonna say Harper wins this, but given that Orton is face it's a hard one to call.


----------



## MasterJay

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Neither of them have been built up for it though. They're both just jobber geeks at this point. Both could be legit contenders, don.t get me wrong. But WWE have firmly established that they're both irrelevant. I cant remember the last time Harper beat anyone, and who has Zayn beat this year? Miz who has done nothing but job all year long. I prefer to see guys gradually built up to the Title picture, this match just shows how terrible the SmackDown roster is now. They really should have put Corbin and Nakamura in this match to give it some credibility, right now its six jobbers.


Luke was just in a N1C match against Styles ( Which he won the first time by the way in the Battle Royal ) and the build up between him leaving Bray and becoming face is enough story right there to give Luke a WWE title match. Since Randy now has the title through, that will be hard to do unless they can somehow make Luke feel sorry for Bray and then Orton turns heel but that is my IMO.

And Sami won a match against the Miz a week ago at the superstar shake-up. Im not saying that he deseves a title match now but he does not to given another chance at a title because Sami is going to be the face of Smackdown at some point when Styles or Nakamura head over to RAW.. Which may not be soon but still...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Just makes it even more absurd that they took Miz, Ambrose and Bray (even though he's garbage) off SmackDown so they could be left with this mess. 

Miz genuinely had a guaranteed WWE Title run this year on SmackDown if this is what passes for a contenders match now.

A couple of months ago they had a credible Bray, Styles, Ambrose, Corbin, Orton, Cena, Miz all floating around/competing for WWE Title shots, now they're reduced to this mess. Really should have left Miz on SmackDown to take over the top heel spot which they dont have now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

MasterJay said:


> Luke was just in a N1C match against Styles ( Which he won the first time by the way in the Battle Royal ) and the build up between him leaving Bray and becoming face is enough story right there to give Luke a WWE title match. Since Randy now has the title through, that will be hard to do unless they can somehow make Luke feel sorry for Bray and then Orton turns heel but that is my IMO.
> 
> And Sami won a match against the Miz a week ago at the superstar shake-up. Im not saying that he deseves a title match now but he does not to given another chance at a title because Sami is going to be the face of Smackdown at some point when Styles or Nakamura head over to RAW.. Which may not be soon but still...


But Harper lost all those matches, he lost to Styles, lost to Bray, lost to Randy. He's still midcard, and has never won a single feud. Build the guy up, give him a few marquee wins, right now its just sad if he wins this and has a WWE Title feud.

And as I said, Miz has just been jobbing all year, the guy hasn't won a single match in 2017 so Zayn beating him means nothing. Build people up, because right now any option here vs. Orton just feels like pure scraping the bottom of the barrel midcard stuff. The US Title picture is Owens v Styles which is a bigger deal and more prestigious than Orton vs anyone in this Battle Royale.


----------



## JonLeduc

There is Jinder Mahal fans here for real ?

Could you explain me the reasons please ? I mean, yeah his shape is awesome. He looks great. But beside that.........

Name me his signature moves. Name me ANY special moves he does. The answer is 0.

He does kick,elbow and freaking headlocks. He is LAME. 

GTFO Mahal.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

This has to be a troll thread. I mean, I knew SD would suck, because other than KO they've got nobody that's good. But that can't possibly be their #1 contender match.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Too bad Rusev is injured and AJ is the US contender, I understand they don't want to push Shinsuke to the WWE title just yet but at the same time they don't want him to lose a match yet either so he can't be in it but it should atleast be AJ, Rusev, Harper, Sami and Corbin and Dolph.


----------



## BaeJLee

I'll mark out if Sami wins.


----------



## NJ88

Jesus, aside from Zayn, Ziggler and Harper (who is nowhere near in a position to challenge for the main title) that line up is dire. Jinder Mahal and Mojo Rawley in a number one contenders match? Jesus christ.

I was going to say that I pray Zayn wins, but I don't want him in a title feud this soon. I want him to take the long road if he's going to win it eventually. Harper may actually be the best choice here, even if nobody really cares about him, and he's not in a strong enough position to be in a feud with the WWE Champion. It seems bizarre that AJ Styles will be challenging for the US Title, and we have that line up for the WWE Title.


----------



## Snake Plissken

I'm marking out for Harper, Rowan and Zayn in this match, I'm looking forward to it. :mark:


----------



## DudeLove669

JonLeduc said:


> There is Jinder Mahal fans here for real ?
> 
> Could you explain me the reasons please ? I mean, yeah his shape is awesome. He looks great. But beside that..........


He's over because he's gone into business for himself and has started stiffing people.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

It's gotta be Sami Zayn to win that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

No reason to give it to Mojo, if he's going to job to Orton.

I say let Zayn win it.


----------



## domotime2

okay so like i've said a million times before. ALL of the titles have the same 'meaning' now right? The WWE, IC, US, Universal...all the same shit.


----------



## Kostic

Why isn't Corbin in there?


----------



## redban

Kostic said:


> Why isn't Corbin in there?


Somebody's gotta make way for Jinder


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

COrbin is definetely gonna get mad. I could see him going to Bryan and complaining to him about it. Maybe he beats the shit out of Mahal and takes his spot. ANd then Corbin wins by pinning Mojo. 


You know, they could have easily replace half these guys with better people. Zayn, Naka, Ziggler, Corbin, Harper, Rowan. Its elimination, so just have Naka eliminate Ziggler, then Ziggler comes back, mad that he lost to some bumbling no name idiot and beat him senseless with a chair. And then Corbin eliminates him. Final 2 is Zayn and Corbin and we can have a winner in that (Personally I want Zayn, Zayn vs Orton would be a pretty sick match and then add Corbin in there and make it a triple threat and since Zayn is naturally good, Orton is motivated and Corbin is great in Triple Threats, we would get a good match out of it.)

And then backlash would look pretty good as well:

Orton vs Zayn vs Corbin
Styles vs Owens
Nakamura vs Ziggler
Rowan vs Harper
3 great matches (2 potential MotYC) and 1 potentially good match.


----------



## Jam

What kind of #1 contenders list is this? :lmao

Ziggler is the only one I'd remotely buy at this point


----------



## AV9160

Nobody on SmackDown interests me besides Styles, Orton, Rusev, and Charlotte. I used to like Ziggler but they've ruined him to the point where I don't care about him anymore. They need to take him off TV until Royal Rumble then have him return as his old heel character. They should bring back Shelton Benjamin, John Morrison, MVP, Cody Rhodes, and Wade Barrett to fill the roster out. I'd say Del Rio but he is acting like a 21 year old deadbeat college dropout who dates juniors in high school.

I hope Jinder wins because that will be hilarious.


----------



## Kostic

redban said:


> Somebody's gotta make way for Jinder


Not only that, but Ziggler is in there and not Nakamura? You could have put Nak in there to make the match actually feel important, then have Ziggler run in and cost him the match, furthering their feud and establishing Nakamura as a big deal while also protecting him in a loss.


----------



## downnice

A Ziggler/Nakamura/Zayn #1 contender match would of made perfect sense but adding Mahal and Mojo and not Nakamura.....................


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

NJ88 said:


> Jesus, aside from Zayn, Ziggler and Harper (who is nowhere near in a position to challenge for the main title) that line up is dire. Jinder Mahal and Mojo Rawley in a number one contenders match? Jesus christ.
> 
> I was going to say that I pray Zayn wins, but I don't want him in a title feud this soon. I want him to take the long road if he's going to win it eventually. Harper may actually be the best choice here, even if nobody really cares about him, and he's not in a strong enough position to be in a feud with the WWE Champion. It seems bizarre that AJ Styles will be challenging for the US Title, and we have that line up for the WWE Title.


Its not like Zayn is gonna win. They could still play the underdog role with him in title matches just that he never wins until he is really, really, REALLY pushed to the limit.


----------



## Tombstoned

JonLeduc said:


> Name me his signature moves. Name me ANY special moves he does. The answer is 0.
> 
> He does kick,elbow and freaking headlocks. He is LAME.
> 
> GTFO Mahal.


Ric Flair did chops, eye pokes, and the figure four.

Brock does german suplexes and the F5.

Having a wide moveset does not automatically make things better.

Also, Jinder was trained by the second Razor Ramon, so he's clearly legit.


----------



## volde

I'm already picturing Jinder randomly dropping Zyan on his head and pinning him while everyone look confused at each other kada

But if that doesn't happen then Harper probably wins for a blow off match with Orton on random SD episode.


----------



## SovereignVA

Smackdown SUCKS if this is a #1 contender's match, holy shit.


----------



## Foley's Socko

He's going to stiff whoever is supposed to win then pin them


----------



## The Catche Jagger

Well, Rowan is also in the match, so it seemingly doesn't mean that much. If he wins, I'd be surprised, since he's been going into business for himself lately, I'd think management would want to bury him further instead, rather than have him inevitably cripple Orton.


----------



## Jam

Aw fuck, I just remembered Ziggler will be stuck jobbing to Wackamura

They can't have Harper win right?


----------



## birthday_massacre

3ku1 said:


> Thats SD main event scene :lol? Mojo is the biggest geek of all time. God Just add Elsworth and your set. Why on earth is Styles in a midcard feud? Are they holding off on him? Because I presumed Styles Orton was the programme post mania. I mean what was the point of Wyatts title Run? To just give him the title? I have no idea who well win this match. I am hoping Harper.


This is why SD should have gotten Rollins and Balor. SDs mid card is super strong but at the top is weak, they will elevate new stars but it will take time


----------



## ellthom

One look at those names scared the shit out of me. Are they really contenders worthy of the number 1 spot? :O


----------



## The Nuke

This 6 pack challenge is almost like if Renegade, Disco Inferno, Alex Wright, and Glacier all got a shot at Hogans NWO World Title.

Whatever, it's WWE. They honestly believe that perception is all that matters. IF you see a bunch of jobbers(not counting Harper and Zayn) fight for a shot at the world title it much mean they are being pushed or important enough to do so. Even though it's not true.

You want a title match for Orton, here's what you do. NJPW to the rescue.....

Orton, AJ, and Harper vs Corbin, Owens, and Rowan

Corbin gets surprise clean win over Orton. Afterwards claims a title shot.

The End.

Wrestling is not hard.


----------



## Shishara

Don't see the problem.Guy is super charismatic,has great look,good mic skills when given opportunity(last Talking Smack,great fucking promo)...can go in the ring....can be next Punjabi Sensation and first ever Indian WWE champion.
Fuck stale guys like Dogg Ziggler etc.

Rooting for him tonight!!


----------



## Foley's Socko

Shishara said:


> Don't see the problem.Guy is super charismatic,has great look,good mic skills when given opportunity(last Talking Smack,great fucking promo)...can go in the ring....can be next Punjabi Sensation and first ever Indian WWE champion.
> Fuck stale guys like Dogg Ziggler etc.
> 
> Rooting for him tonight!!


----------



## KPnDC

I feel like Corbin will attach one of these clowns and knock them out of the match. But let's go Jinder!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jess91

lol what is this match. 

give it to mojo or Ziggler just for the lol factor.


----------



## Shishara

Fuck Mojo,hate his character...so abnoxious lol


----------



## Bazinga

Hard Body finally gettin' the recognition he deserves.

If they replaced Harper/Sami for Apollo Crews this would've had the potential to be a MOTY contender and the most star-studded No.1 contenders match of all time.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

The only thing that matters is that Sami doesn't get pinned. 

Thankfully they have that goof Rowan there for that.


----------



## Flying High Now

Fingers crossed for Zayn although Jinder is a monster. This can only mean a way for Zayn to get his chance at becoming world champion but knowing WWE he'll get screwed. Maybe not, a push for Jinder? Zig? Either way it should be a good match.


----------



## FatherJackHackett

I'm thinking not all is as it seems since they've left Corbin off the match. Fully expecting some shenanigans here.

If not I'd love to see Hardbody get a title shot just for the laughs.

Can't hinder the Jinder.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno

Jinder is stiff but the man has been doing what everyone else is afraid to do and that is to try and think outside of the wwe bubble. Mahal is mid card at best and he could do something good with the mid card title. However all of the geeks mentioned for that number #1 contender match except for Harper has no business in the wwe title scene. You have AJ Styles competing for a mid card title when he should be next in line for the title shot. 

Hopefully Harper wins it. And overcomes wwe bookings and make something of himself on the mid card once his possible feud with Orton is over.


----------



## Flying High Now

FatherJackHackett said:


> If not I'd love to see Hardbody get a title shot just for the laughs.
> 
> Can't hinder the Jinder.


It would be great if they gave him a shot. He should be taken a little bit seriously considering his physique although that really doesn't matter. Maybe just a mid-card but not a jobber because he literally looks like he can smash most peoples head in.


----------



## Sasha Banks

Someone in this thread said Mahal should be US Champ? The dude is awful, he should be nowhere near a WWE ring


----------



## DJ Punk

This is a sad main event scene lmao. Either Zayn or Harper should win this imo. But I don't really get it. I don't see anybody in this match feuding with Orton. It might just be a one off match for the title later or something.


----------



## ElTerrible

Harper has to win this.


----------



## DJ Punk

Bazinga said:


> Hard Body finally gettin' the recognition he deserves.
> 
> *If they replaced Harper/Sami for Apollo Crews this would've had the potential to be a MOTY contender and the most star-studded No.1 contenders match of all time.*


You're kidding, right?...they're literally the only two in this match that bring any somewhat legitimacy to it (I guess Ziggler too, but I could give a fuck less about him).


----------



## ElTerrible

Sasha Banks said:


> Someone in this thread said Mahal should be US Champ? The dude is awful, he should be nowhere near a WWE ring


I think he should be European Champion.


----------



## Bazinga

DJ Punk said:


> You're kidding, right?...they're literally the only two in this match that bring any somewhat legitimacy to it (I guess Ziggler too, but I could give a fuck less about him).


True, but Apollo's legit. Can you imagine a face off between Crews, Mojo and Mahal?

It's money.


----------



## JDP2016

Never have I seen a greater collection of "geeks" in a match where the winner will become the number one contender for the fucking *WWE TITLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * Of course this is Smackdown so people aren't gonna piss on it but imagine if this was on RAW?


----------



## Headliner

JDP2016 said:


> Never have I seen a greater collection of "geeks" in a match where the winner will become the number one contender for the fucking *WWE TITLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * Of course this is Smackdown so people aren't gonna piss on it but imagine if this was on RAW?


People have been pissing on this. Read this thread and the SD discussion thread.


----------



## Sweggeh

JDP2016 said:


> Never have I seen a greater collection of "geeks" in a match where the winner will become the number one contender for the fucking *WWE TITLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * Of course this is Smackdown so people aren't gonna piss on it but imagine if this was on RAW?


Why should people piss on it?

Someone is gonna get elevated BIG TIME. Whoever wins this (even if its Corbin who finds his way in), they are gonna reach a whole different level in their careers.

Smackdown is living up to the land of opportunity.

I would be happy to see anyone in this match win, maybe except Ziggler since he has already been in the title picture in the past.


----------



## JonLeduc

Tombstoned said:


> Ric Flair did chops, eye pokes, and the figure four.
> 
> Brock does german suplexes and the F5.
> 
> Having a wide moveset does not automatically make things better.
> 
> Also, Jinder was trained by the second Razor Ramon, so he's clearly legit.


Ok man i agree with you with the moves thing.

Wrestlers can get extremely over with 3 moves.

If we think about Stone Cold or the ones you named.

But it's Jinder Mahal God damnit. He's no Brock Lesnar.

How the hell does he gets a contender match.

I usually never shits one wrestler. But this one is too much for me.


----------



## Cooper09

That list is tragic.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Sweggeh said:


> Why should people piss on it?
> 
> Someone is gonna get elevated BIG TIME. Whoever wins this (even if its Corbin who finds his way in), they are gonna reach a whole different level in their careers.
> 
> Smackdown is living up to the land of opportunity.
> 
> I would be happy to see anyone in this match win, maybe except Ziggler since he has already been in the title picture in the past.


Because it demeans the most prestigious title they have if a bunch of jobbers are the guys competing for a shot at it. Opportunities should be relative to the people involved. Why would Sami be given another opportunity, this time at the WWE Championship, when just last week he failed to become number 1 contender for the US title? And don't get me started on the other undeserving geeks involved in this. Smackdown is becoming the land of hand outs where nothing feels earned.


----------



## The Reaper

That is a fucking joke of a main event all of them are mid carders, I understand they need someone to feed Orton but my god that's terrible.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Jinder has the look of a top star yes he returned originally as a jobber but the guy is in the best shape of his life and is making the most of it 
Give him a push see what he can do


----------



## Sweggeh

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Because it demeans the most prestigious title they have if a bunch of jobbers are the guys competing for a shot at it. Opportunities should be relative to the people involved. Why would Sami be given another opportunity, this time at the WWE Championship, when just last week he failed to become number 1 contender for the US title? And don't get me started on the other undeserving geeks involved in this. Smackdown is becoming the land of hand outs where nothing feels earned.


These guys might be jobbers now, but by the end of the night someone is gonna become the next big thing in WWE. Thats why its sometimes great to have something like this where its unpredictable and it really makes someones career.

And every guy in this match gets elevated just by being in it. It adds importance to their characters and makes people see them a bit more seriously.

Not every match has to be with established guys. Sometimes you need to build up new people and give them a chance to show what they can do.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Sweggeh said:


> These guys might be jobbers now, but by the end of the night someone is gonna become the next big thing in WWE. Thats why its sometimes great to have something like this where its unpredictable and it really makes someones career.
> 
> And every guy in this match gets elevated just by being in it. It adds importance to their characters and makes people see them a bit more seriously.
> 
> Not every match has to be with established guys. Sometimes you need to build up new people and give them a chance to show what they can do.


If by "next big thing" you mean Randy Orton's filler opponent for a B-PPV then sure. If you're expecting a sustained rub and push coming off this geek battle royal then I wouldn't get your hopes up. Remember when Dolph was plucked from obscurity just so Ambrose could have a filler feud for Summerslam? That didn't do anything to elevate him. He was back on the decline after that and that would likely be the case for most of the participants in this contenders match. I don't think making the number one contenders position seem so easily attainable is worth the temporary boost in status for the winner anyway. I'd much rather they select who they want to push in that spot ahead of time and build them up properly. 

You don't build new stars up by having established jobbers face off against each other. If there were a few jobbers sprinkled in a multi-man match with established stars like those 20 man over the top battle royals they sometimes do then that would be one thing. This match is just a glorified collection of jobbers though and people aren't going to buy the winner of this as a legitimate contender.


----------



## LucasXXII

Why isn't Corbin in here? Why put Rawley, Mahal and Rowan here? Absolutely baffling...


----------



## tducey

Good for all these guys. A shot at a title shot is always good and you can bet all 6 will bring their all to the match.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Get ready for a Mojo outta nowhere!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

So they've basically confirmed the bitch bray loses again


----------



## Foley's Socko

I mean, to be honest I'm hoping Braun shows up and puts them all in a dumpster


----------



## Saturn

So glad they're finally realizing he needs to be more than just another jobber on the roster.

Jinder might not be the best wrestler or the most developed character but in my opinion, he's earned his chance to go higher in his career.


----------



## Saturn

If they really want to push Jinder:


- start announcing him from Calgary, Alberta Canada. Get rid of the turban. Break away from the foreigner stereotype.

- he needs to start working a power style. He's not the most technical or smooth wrestler, so stop trying to be. A power style would compliment his look and make him seem more of a threat.

- develop a moveset. The only signature move of his people remember is his charging HHH knee.

- have him actually win some matches, even if it's to local competitors. They haven't done done much to build him up. He's put in the work to try and reinvent himself. Now he needs backstage to reinforce that and sell him as a bigger threat.

- Maybe change his entrance theme. Not necassary but it wouldn't hurt.

- possibly get him a valet or manager. Maybe Aliyah, but this isn't necessary.


----------



## Vic Capri

His gimmick should be injuring talent on purpose. He would get so much heat for it!

Ironically, if he did it to Reigns, he'd turn face.

- Vic


----------



## DJ Punk

Bazinga said:


> True, but Apollo's legit. Can you imagine a face off between Crews, Mojo and Mahal?
> 
> It's money.


Ok, thanks for the confirmation that you were trolling. And if you somehow aren't, someone needs to include this in their sig as one of the many wise quotes you'd find on WF.


----------



## Uptown King

I can see Mahal winning the match, if not him Dolph.


----------



## MOBELS

BulletClubFangirl said:


> If by "next big thing" you mean Randy Orton's filler opponent for a B-PPV then sure. If you're expecting a sustained rub and push coming off this geek battle royal then I wouldn't get your hopes up. Remember when Dolph was plucked from obscurity just so Ambrose could have a filler feud for Summerslam? That didn't do anything to elevate him. He was back on the decline after that and that would likely be the case for most of the participants in this contenders match. I don't think making the number one contenders position seem so easily attainable is worth the temporary boost in status for the winner anyway. I'd much rather they select who they want to push in that spot ahead of time and build them up properly.
> 
> You don't build new stars up by having established jobbers face off against each other. If there were a few jobbers sprinkled in a multi-man match with established stars like those 20 man over the top battle royals they sometimes do then that would be one thing. This match is just a glorified collection of jobbers though and people aren't going to buy the winner of this as a legitimate contender.


Everyone thought JBL was nothing but a filler challenge for Eddie, however he won the title and had a 11 month reign with the title and had one of the greatest heel runs in the last 20 years.

He also came from out of no where like Jinder will if he wins. Jinder or Harper both have the potential to work perfectly in the top spot of Smackdown, in a period where they're lacking stars on SD. They both have the charisma, look, presence, mic skills and in-ring skills to make it at the top.


----------



## Saturn

MOBELS said:


> Everyone thought JBL was nothing but a filler challenge for Eddie, however he won the title and had a 11 month reign with the title and had one of the greatest heel runs in the last 20 years.
> 
> He also came from out of no where like Jinder will if he wins. Jinder or Harper both have the potential to work perfectly in the top spot of Smackdown, in a period where they're lacking stars on SD. They both have the charisma, look, presence, mic skills and in-ring skills to make it at the top.


I am probably the biggest Jinder fan here but pushing him from jobber status to main event immediately would do nothing but hurt him. He needs to be built slowly. Nobody is going to buy him as a main event level talent when they're so accustomed to seeing him lose.

If you think he's winning, you're getting your hopes up. The fact that he's even IN this match, in my opinion, is a blessing and well deserved but he is nowhere near ready to be a world heavyweight champion.


----------



## MOBELS

Saturn said:


> I am probably the biggest Jinder fan here but pushing him from jobber status to main event immediately would do nothing but hurt him. He needs to be built slowly. Nobody is going to buy him as a main event level talent when they're so accustomed to seeing him lose.
> 
> If you think he's winning, you're getting your hopes up. The fact that he's even IN this match, in my opinion, is a blessing and well deserved but he is nowhere near ready to be a world heavyweight champion.


Nah I don't think hes going win, Harper will hopefully. I'd prefer Jinder got pushed towards the US title first before going in to the main event. But since this roster is quite literally AJ, Nakamura and Owens surrounded by SHIT guy who were previously lower carders are going to get pushed up the card quite suddenly.


----------



## PraXitude

Jinder sucked in 3MB and he sucks now on steroids.


----------



## MOBELS

HE'S FUCKING DONE IT THE MAN CAN'T BE HINDERED! I TOLD YOU ALL OMFG! JINDER!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Hell Just Froze Over.....Jinder Mahal is #1 Contender*

Dear Lord. I'm at a loss for words.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854494811260297216


----------



## bradatar

I'm more hyped by this then everything except except Braun. You don't hinder the Jinder.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Mahal is a made man! That heat....*

That heat was loud tonight. Who would have thought? Mahal actually did something. Good for him


----------



## anirioc

Well there you have it, Jinder is your number one contender..............:crying:


----------



## 3ddie93

*Re: Hell Just Froze Over.....Jinder Mahal is #1 Contender*

WHAT THE FUCK

Orton has a history of concussions, Jinder is gonna stiff him and give him another one.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Hell Just Froze Over.....Jinder Mahal is #1 Contender*











YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!



SUCK IT HATERS!


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Mahal is a made man! That heat....*

I told you all, Jinder is by far the best heat magnet they have and I couldn't believe how badly they mistreated him on RAW. He has an absolutely amazing look, can work the mic better than most, has charisma that gets the crowd interested in him and he has a really nice stiff in-ring style that's missing in modern WWE.

Hard Body Mahal cant be stopped :mark :mark


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Re-opened.:francis


----------



## rjvcrisen

*Re: Mahal is a made man! That heat....*

Fuck it. I'm down for this.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Hell Just Froze Over.....Jinder Mahal is #1 Contender*

Years have gone by where WWE had no idea how to push Jinder. SmackDown said "Hold my beer" and made him somewhat credible in one match; credible as a heel I'll say. 

I'm happy with the interference. Let's hope it's a good match.


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: Mahal is a made man! That heat....*

*Let me know when he knows how to look into a fucking camera on live television. What a fucking moron jobber.*


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: Hell Just Froze Over.....Jinder Mahal is #1 Contender*



Saturn said:


> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> SUCK IT HATERS!


TEAM JINDER


----------



## Empress

Maybe Vince is impressed by Jinder's "work" lately. Dude is probably gonna injure half the roster to get that Mania main event. :lol


----------



## Headliner

I laughed pretty hard. The heat he got was insane. It was like the WWE audience was ready to deport him out of spite.


----------



## RabidBenoit

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THE MAHARAJA GONNA BE WWE CHAMP BIGGEST MATCH IN THE LAST DECADE :mark


----------



## Saturn

TEAM JINDER, it is time to celebrate this glorious day! :grin2:












The Maharaja will NOT be hindered.


----------



## TD Stinger

.....So is this really happening? Jinder Mahal, resident jobber for the past year is now getting a WWE Championship match? On a PPV? In Chicago of all towns?


----------



## Irig

Ronny927 said:


> I swear to god, if he becomes #1 contender, Ill do this to my table:


Poor table lolz, they did it...

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

............HGH Mahal is the #1 contender to the top prize in the industry? Jeez, the STATE of Smackdown now.


----------



## Sasha Banks

Give me Roman Reigns over this Jinder shit. 

Seriously


----------



## Hawkke

Oh wait, you mean this wasn't an accident?

:HA:HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Vince did say WWE was no place for impotence.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Keep being the B show Smackdown.


----------



## Desecrated

Jinder has over a month to build himself for this. Stop worrying lads, by Backlash, he'l be the biggest star in wrestling.

#TeamJinder

Smackdown's role is the land of opportunity. Nakamura, Styles, Owens, Zayn are already established. Guys like Harper will get chances and Ziggler's already had his. Was either Mojo or Jinder. We got the better option.


----------



## MOBELS

While i'm sure he's not going to win at Backlash i'm confident he'll get the title sometime within the year. No matter how you look at it he's the number 2 heel on Smackdown and is quite literally the most marketable heel on the whole roster. 

He's finally going to be UNhindered in the ring now as he'll be allowed to have 15 min + matches and him going up against the likes of Nakamura, Styles, Owens and Zayn would be absolutely :mark :mark Imagine how stiff a match of him and Nakamura would be, it'd be absolutely amazing. 

The amount of heat he got tonight was GOAT and him having a stable is great and shows that they actually care about him enough to make sure that he stays over for a long amount of time and doesn't have to take pins ever and can cheat to win most matches now. I didn't catch who was apart of the stable but I heard it was The Bollywood Boyz? If so thats an excellent addition to the roster and members of Jinder's stable, they're both great in the ring like Jinder and with Jinder carrying the slack on the mic they'd be easily able to become top heels of the tag division.

Hard Body Mahal and his friends are going to be running Smackdown :mark :mark :mark

@[MENTION=207027]BIG RABID JINDER @pagi @Saturn @CesaroSwing he's finally done it :mark :mark He's gotten the push he deserves


----------



## Achilles

As long as he doesn't kill anybody, I'm happy for him.


----------



## safc-scotty

The Bollywood Boys are pretty shit from what I've seen of them as well. Never did I think I'd see the day where fucking Jinder Mahal was leader of a faction and number 1 contender :lmao 

He did get pretty good heat to be fair, but surely you need to do a whole lot more building someone back up when they've been such a jobber as Jinder has.


----------



## Sasha Banks

MOBELS said:


> While i'm sure he's not going to win at Backlash i'm sure he's going to get the title sometime within the year. No matter how you look at it he's the number 2 heel on Smackdown and is quite literally the most marketable heel on the whole roster.
> 
> He's finally going to be UNhindered in the ring now as he'll be allowed to have 15 min + matches and him going up against the likes of Nakamura, Styles, Owens and Zayn would be absolutely :mark :mark Imagine how stiff a match of him and Nakamura would be, it'd be absolutely amazing.
> 
> The amount of heat he got tonight was GOAT and him having a stable is great and shows that they actually care about him enough to make sure that he stays over for a long amount of time and doesn't have to take pins ever and can cheat to win most matches now. I didn't catch who was apart of the stable but I heard it was The Bollywood Boyz? If so thats an excellent addition to the roster and members of Jinder's stable they're both great in the ring like Jinder and with Jinder carrying the slack on the mic they'd be easily able to become top heels of the tag division.
> 
> Hard Body Mahal and his friends are going to be running Smackdown :mark :mark :mark


This made me throw up


----------



## GuruTM

Laughing at all the haters right now. Team Jinder FTW!


----------



## razzathereaver

I'm loving this :lmao


----------



## RabidBenoit

WWE has a huge market in India. Jinder is going to take them to new heights. He will draw more than everyone in NXT combined. And he actually looks like a wrestler! What more do you want?

Anyone who dislikes Jinder is objectively wrong.


----------



## chrispepper

Jinder Mahal has not won a singles match on live TV since September 12th, 2016.... against Jack Swagger.

There's a way of building someone up, and it's not having him go from perennial jobber to a WWE title match. It just makes the title look worthless, and if you thought the crowd didn't care for a match like Ambrose/Ziggler where they knew who was winning.. imagine what it's going to be like for this.


----------



## Saturn

chrispepper said:


> Jinder Mahal has not won a singles match on live TV since September 12th, 2016.... against Jack Swagger.
> 
> There's a way of building someone up, and it's not having him go from perennial jobber to a WWE title match. It just makes the title look worthless, and if you thought the crowd didn't care for a match like Ambrose/Ziggler where they knew who was winning.. imagine what it's going to be like for this.


I sort of agree. The push is all coming too fast. I am excited for Jinder but I don't think this was the best way of pushing him. 

Makes me wonder how much longevity they see in him. Did they just do this to shock people or are they genuinely invested in pushing him?


----------



## Sasha Banks

RabidBenoit said:


> WWE has a huge market in India. Jinder is going to take them to new heights. He will draw more than everyone in NXT combined. And he actually looks like a wrestler! What more do you want?
> 
> Anyone who dislikes Jinder is objectively wrong.


So we were supposed to like the great khali?


----------



## Wynter

I, for one, welcome this heat overlord :bow

Seems now days, only way to create some heels is to actually piss fans off. Too many heels get cheered in this company.

This is going to be great because Jinder's heat is going to be :banderas And I'd imagine they're going to utilize every ounce of it in the coming weeks. 

Controversial match with Finn, taking out beloved Sami through cheating in front of a crowd who badly wanted the feel good victory? And the foreign heel trope most fans are suckers for with their patriotism. Nice execution of the beginning of a pushed heel run. 

I hope Jinder keeps this heat for a while and does things to aggravate the fans. I'm deprived of legit heels.

Seems in order to be heel, you gotta be pushed when fans don't want it lol


----------



## RabidBenoit

Sasha Banks said:


> So we were supposed to like the great khali?


He doesn't have half the mic or in ring agility Jinder has. He only had being big. Jinder is the total package :mark


----------



## JamesCurtis24

How does Jinder taking roids make him not suck?


----------



## CesaroSwing

MOBELS said:


> Hard Body Mahal and his friends are going to be running Smackdown :mark :mark :mark
> 
> @[MENTION=207027]BIG RABID JINDER @pagi @Saturn @CesaroSwing he's finally done it :mark :mark He's gotten the push he deserves


The Bollywood boys making all the noise 'cause Jinder's bringing the title home :mark


----------



## GuruTM

If Jinder beats Randy for the title....

Scenes...pure scenes!


----------



## Saturn

I am proud of Jinder and am excited for him… I just don't think this was the best way to execute his push. Putting him with two, unestablished cruiser weights when he himself needs to establish himself just sounds like a recipe for a "flavor of the month" type of push.


That said, I am still very happy for him and glad he's finally getting his moment after 7 years in the WWE.


----------



## DJ Punk

Did I seriously just witness Jinder Mahal fucking pin Sami Zayn in a #1 contender's match for the WWE World Championship?! Did this seriously just happen? I CAN'T EVEN RIGHT NOW.

Just when I thought WWE was getting better too they pull this shit. He's just another typical bs foreign heel. Sure, he's gotten ripped as of late (mainly steroid use-you can tell from the veins), but come on. There's nothing interesting about the dude at all. He's a straight up fucking jobber.

I know he won't beat Randy, but this is just terrible on so many levels. I know what I'm skipping for the next month and half (the main event feud for the title). AJ vs Owens for the US title is the main event for me.


----------



## BK Festivus

So this match is actually happening at the next PPV? I'm seriously terrified considering how much Mahal's last PPV singles match sucked. Randy better pull his head out of his ass and get motivated ASAP because if he phones it in like he is known to do this match is going to flop badly.


----------



## Vic Capri

Book him as a toned down Hassan to get the heat or stiffing smark darlings. Kudos to Creative for pushing new talent as well as the big swerve!






3MB fans, rejoice on the six years of hard work finally paying off for Jinder!

- Vic


----------



## The True Believer

And here comes the "knew he had it in him all along" fans. Typical. :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Jinder and The Bollywood Boyz can appeal to an Indian demographic especially if WWE is looking for an Asian tournament/territory after the Women tourney. They were said to be looking at India, China, and Japan as one cluster like the UK. Those three and people like Ho Ho Lun can be investments. 

Now the thing is America just bombed some "terrorists" and they know America, especially some southern places don't like people that look like Jinder and the Bollywood guys. Makes no difference Jinder is American, he looks like he's Indian/Middle Eastern and he can play up being lumped in, disrespected, hell with America speech and be a heel.

Go for it


----------



## Foley's Socko

Jinder is #1 contender on Smackdown. Drew is in NXT.

Couldnt make it up


----------



## Saturn

Jinder is going to sink or swim. 

I think Jinder should be the face here, not Randy. A jobber is a sympathetic figure, so it's weird that he's the heel here. Man, as much as I like Jinder getting a push, I am really worried about how this will play out but I'll keep watching. He's not over enough to be elevated this quickly.


----------



## Bushmaster

So Jinder is the #1 contender? Smackdown was bleh before but it's almost 6 feet under now.


----------



## Marv95

Being from India isn't an excuse to get pushed this quickly. He's not as "intimidating" as Khali. He's better than that Uber driver he pinned but still.


----------



## Nuts123

You can't hinder the Jinder.










The absolute state of the Smackdown roster. :flair4


----------



## Captain Edd

Jinder WON? I get to see Jinder Mahal in a world title match on a PPV? :lol

Can't miss that, definitely watching Backlash


----------



## RabidBenoit

wwetna1 said:


> Jinder and The Bollywood Boyz can appeal to an Indian demographic especially if WWE is looking for an Asian tournament/territory after the Women tourney. They were said to be looking at India, China, and Japan as one cluster like the UK. Those three and people like Ho Ho Lun can be investments.
> 
> *Now the thing is America just bombed some "terrorists" and they know America, especially some southern places don't like people that look like Jinder and the Bollywood guys. Makes no difference Jinder is American, he looks like he's Indian/Middle Eastern and he can play up being lumped in, disrespected, hell with America speech and be a heel.*
> 
> Go for it


Lol enough of this shit, southern people might not like black people considering they were slaves should blacks always be heels insulting America? Jinder isn't even Muslim. I hope he's the first one to not have this stupid gimmick they give them all :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wait, WHAT?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kratosx23

Foley's Socko said:


> Jinder is #1 contender on Smackdown. Drew is in NXT.
> 
> Couldnt make it up


To be fair, if Drew showed up and won #1 contendership, it'd be just as ridiculous given the last time he was on WWE tv, he and Jinder were jobbers in the same group. It's one thing to be a guy like Nakamura and Styles who just comes from somewhere else entirely, but even if you improve, if you have a bad history in WWE it has to be erased first.


----------



## tboneangle

reilly said:


> Think il give smackdown a miss this week if that's the case.
> 
> I just cancelled my network subscription (well my free month) and it asks you why you are cancelling - I never thought it would give me the option of saying I'm not happy with superstars/current stories!! I woulda clicked on that 100 times if I coulda! Pity they won't take any notice though!


They should have an option that simply says ROMAN REIGNS.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Being from India isn't an excuse to get pushed this quickly.


You underestimate the massive fanbase of WWE India. This is a brilliant move.



> He's not as "intimidating" as Khali.


Khali isn't around anymore. Time to push new main event blood like his kayfabe brother in law.

- Vic


----------



## Foley's Socko

Tyrion Lannister said:


> To be fair, if Drew showed up and won #1 contendership, it'd be just as ridiculous given the last time he was on WWE tv, he and Jinder were jobbers in the same group. It's one thing to be a guy like Nakamura and Styles who just comes from somewhere else entirely, but even if you improve, if you have a bad history in WWE it has to be erased first.


I think it would be more believable than Jinder jobbing for weeks and then because Sami Zayn had his feet held for .5 seconds, Jinder gets number 1 contendership


----------



## Foley's Socko

Vic Capri said:


> You underestimate the massive fanbase of WWE India. This is a brilliant move.
> 
> 
> 
> Khali isn't around anymore. Time to push new main event blood.
> 
> - Vic


Why wasnt Barrett made champion then, or Drew or Neville over Jinder since UK is WWE's 2nd biggest market?


----------



## Vic Capri

> Why wasnt Barret made champion then, or Drew or Neville over Jinder since UK is WWE's 2nd biggest market?


Barrett - Injury prone. Was originally going to win MITB before Swagger took him out.

McIntyre - Fell out of favor with McMahon after the incident with Terrell. Might happen in a few years finally.

Neville - Too small. Still a possibility though since he's a much better heel. 

- Vic


----------



## MOBELS

Hard Body Mahal is going to be on Talking Smack again this week, for anyone doubting his ability on the mic make sure you tune in this week as he's absolutely gold on the mic IMO. :mark :mark


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

LOL @ SD

I thought I was being trolled earlier when I read about this guy being involved in a #1 contender match, and now I come here to read that he's the top contender for the world title. 

WWE just turned the only show with a world title into a jobber show.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

The first ever Smackdown since the brand split that I turn off early in the show.

I'm so furious at the moment that I did a cornette mode:

Thank you,Fuck you, Bye! :cornette


----------



## Saturn

MOBELS said:


> Hard Body Mahal is going to be on Talking Smack again this week, for anyone doubting his ability on the mic make sure you tune in this week as he's absolutely gold on the mic IMO. :mark :mark


How do you know?? 

Man, I'm excited to see it. His appearance on Talking Smack last week was the highlight of the show for me. I am half excited and half worried for him lol


----------



## Steve Black Man

So I missed Smackdown tonight.

Is this actually a real thing that happened? Is Jinder really no 1 contender??

The Hell?


----------



## STEVALD

BOLLYWOOD JINDER MAHAL


----------



## KO Bossy

I'll take Roman over this chump any day of the week. Say what you will about Roman, but he can at least work.

Jinder had a bad match with Cesaro....CESARO. And now they're pushing him? This guy has nothing, people are just attempting to troll by getting behind him. He's absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Uptown King

Steve Black Man said:


> So I missed Smackdown tonight.
> 
> Is this actually a real thing that happened? Is Jinder really no 1 contender??
> 
> The Hell?


Would not be shocked if he won the title at Backlash.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Uptown King said:


> Would not be shocked if he won the title at Backlash.


This is the WWE. No one should be surprised if they put the title on him. Literally not one single person on the planet.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Remember that report back in 2016 or 2015 about the WWE wanting to grow it's fanbase in India?

Well, here it is.


----------



## Xevoz

The True Believer said:


> And here comes the "knew he had it in him all along" fans. Typical. :lol


I knew he had it in him all along. #Don'tHinderJinder


----------



## Saturn

KO Bossy said:


> I'll take Roman over this chump any day of the week. Say what you will about Roman, but he can at least work.
> 
> Jinder had a bad match with Cesaro....CESARO. And now they're pushing him? This guy has nothing, people are just attempting to troll by getting behind him. He's absolutely dreadful.


Not all the fans who are rooting for him are "trolling". I am genuinely proud of him. 

Yeah maybe this push is too much, too soon and yes maybe other guys deserved the opportunity before him, and yes this is probably not the way to book him but he's been in the WWE going on 7 years, has worked his ass off and done everything he can to be noticed. Even if this is just a temporary push, I'm glad he's getting his moment. 

and the match with Cesaro was a throw away match that meant nothing. It had no build and no purpose, and more than likely thrown together at the last minute.


----------



## 3ku1

What Mahal? I haven't watched the show yet. Damn so the guy is clearly roiding. Taking out all their top guys. And they reward him with a shot for Ortons WWE title. DAMN. Fair play to the man :lol. He had a goal and he achieved it Maybe Wyatt should injure Balor, and he might be a Universal title shot lol. I am actually rooting for Jinder to win the title now haha. Orton better watch out.


----------



## Lil B

CAN'T HINDER THE JINDER FUTURE WWE CHAMP BABY /s


----------



## JDP2016

This is worse than when Bob Holly faced Lesnar for the WWE title at the 2004 Royal Rumble.


----------



## frankthetank91

At first I was shocked and laughed, now that I think of it he's pretty much the Indian version of Alberto Del Rio. Good look, can talk, boring as fuck in the ring.


----------



## wkc_23

I feel like Jinder and Orton will have a terrible match. Cesaro couldn't even get a good match out of dude. AND on top of that, Backlash will be in Chicago. So you can just imagine how the crowd will react to their match.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Oh well. This is something new at least. I'm willing to see how it all plays out.


----------



## The High King

Jindar as world champ
Drew to win the nxt title
Slater to win the universal title

3mb baby


----------



## zrc

:lmao

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos

If you are gonna go for DA LOOK. Might as well use Jinder. He looks like a freak of nature.

Still i can't believe i'm more hyped for Jinder Vs Orton than Bray and Orton :mark :mark


----------



## zrc

JDP2016 said:


> This is worse than when Bob Holly faced Lesnar for the WWE title at the 2004 Royal Rumble.


Least that had a legit story to it. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ja AG

This is why I LOVE Smackdown, Land of opportunity. How unexpected. He has worked hard and he deserves it


----------



## The Wood

You know what? I can actually see Jinder winning the WWE Title. This has got the same vibe as Bradshaw suddenly transforming and The Great Khali winning the Big Gold Belt. There's something...possible about it.


----------



## Foley's Socko

frankthetank91 said:


> At first I was shocked and laughed, now that I think of it he's pretty much the Indian version of Alberto Del Rio. Good look, can talk, boring as fuck in the ring.


Nothing like him. El Patron has a pretty decent MMA record, Jinder can only stiff someone when he's in a wrestling match with them and Alberto has been a world champion everywhere hes been whereas Jinder has mostly been used in tag teams and/or jobbing.


----------



## ecclesiastes10

so xcited to see jinder win the match, cant wait to see the storyline he;'s in with randy play out. hard works pay off, way to go jinder!!!!!!!!! as a fan I can appreciate some one who obviously is putting in the work in the gym for the product, a lot of guys on that roster should do the same. dude got a super jacked bod, looking like a high powered dbz evil badass villain.


----------



## KingCosmos

NO MORE HINDERING


----------



## wwe9391

You know what? Fuck it. Im looking forward to someone new in the main event scene.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Jinder tussi chha gaye paaji chak de phatte :lmao :lmao

All we need now is a cool ass funky Punjabi theme song and we're set :maury

What a long game played successfully by the Maharaja!! kada


----------



## Hehe Hoho

Joe is better heel than all of them combined.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

My initial reaction was "Seriously? Jinder fucking Mahal?"

But whatever. The main event is stale anyways. Can't just be the same 4 guys rotating around for the next 12 months


----------



## Jam

The Wood said:


> You know what? I can actually see Jinder winning the WWE Title.


----------



## The Catche Jagger

HAHAHAHA they actually did it! I laughed so hard when I saw it. He's the new face of the company. Have him win the WWE title, then win the Royal Rumble so he can pin Brock Lesnar clean at Wrestlemania.

#Jinder4UndisputedChamp


----------



## KO Bossy

Saturn said:


> Not all the fans who are rooting for him are "trolling". I am genuinely proud of him.
> 
> Yeah maybe this push is too much, too soon and yes maybe other guys deserved the opportunity before him, and yes this is probably not the way to book him but he's been in the WWE going on 7 years, has worked his ass off and done everything he can to be noticed. Even if this is just a temporary push, I'm glad he's getting his moment.
> 
> and the match with Cesaro was a throw away match that meant nothing. It had no build and no purpose, and more than likely thrown together at the last minute.


Liking Jinder is suddenly trendy. People are hopping on the bandwagon because of his recent push and the heat he's gotten for being a clumsy fuck in the ring and hurting people. Its being done to troll the people who care about in ring ability, they're trying to stir things up and bug them by cheering on this awful performer. Everyone knows he sucks and that there's no upside to him.

Basically, its James Ellsworth all over again. Here's this...jobber, who can't do anything well except look ripped, and who has been treated as a total joke, and after 2 incidents brought on by sheer luck, people are praising him and want him to get pushed. Give it a month, the forum will be over the punch line and they'll start to get seriously irritated that WWE is still actually attempting to push this guy. By that point, the joke of him sucking will have run its course, but WWE will continue with it because they're stupid and its partly the fault of the people here encouraging it. Jinder shouldn't even be within walking distance of the US title, let alone the World Title. 

But whatever, I know how it'll end up, and people here will try to fight me on it. Let's just fast forward to the end of May so we can be over this crap and move on.


----------



## thefranchise03

The Bollywood Boys are finally here!! It's their time to shine now.


----------



## FriedTofu

3MB represent!

This is just another guy for Orton to defeat so the real upper midcarders don't need to have too many recent Ls on their resume. Surely Smackdown can't go full crazy and put the belt on this guy right?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

KO Bossy said:


> Liking Jinder is suddenly trendy. People are hopping on the bandwagon because of his recent push and the heat he's gotten for being a clumsy fuck in the ring and hurting people. Its being done to troll the people who care about in ring ability, they're trying to stir things up and bug them by cheering on this awful performer. Everyone knows he sucks and that there's no upside to him.


This is one of the worst fucking things to happen to the internet in recent years. Jinder Mahal will have a fanbase just because some losers have nothing better to do but troll and feel like they're getting to people over the internet

I'm not denying he has real fans and I don't really mind his push, Smackdown is stale, but I mean come on


----------



## Lorromire

As someone who's liked Jinder since 3MB (didn't really watch prior to their formation) I'm glad. The guy has put in a lot of hard work and the dude deserves something.
The fact that it's a WWE Title scene push is.. odd, as he hasn't been in the light for long at all, but oh well. I'm excited to see what happens, although I fully expect Orton to retain unless booking is strong for Jinder.

I like that they're pushing someone new, they're making NEW strong talent which is GOOD. Even if you don't like Jinder, you have to appreciate that they're making talent look better.


----------



## Blade Runner

So wait, AJ Styles is challenging for a midcard title, while Jobber Mahal is challenging for the WWE championship? :lmao someone fucking pinch me.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Didn't watch, so him versus Orton? gonna be honest hope Jinder wins!!! any guy better than unmotivated and lazy Orton.


----------



## AoEC_

I'm actually intrigued by this. They have definitely seized on the attention Jinder's been commanding for the past few weeks or so and surprisingly, Jinder's been pretty convincing in his Talking Smack segments. The guy looks motivated as hell and ready for the big challenge. I think we got something here folks. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## DGenerationMC

If Smackdown Live can somehow sell Jinder Mahal as a legit contender, then they might as well rename the show "Tuesday Night Miracle Wrestling".


----------



## GCA-FF

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> So wait, AJ Styles is challenging for a midcard title, while Jobber Mahal is challenging for the WWE championship? :lmao someone fucking pinch me.


They're elevating the US Title over the WWE Title... who would've thought that was gonna happen in 2017, right?


----------



## The Catche Jagger

I think some shenanigans will happen in between now and Backlash, since it's a month away. Going straight from jobber to main event doesn't make sense, since there's no way he wins the title there. If he were really being inserted into the main event scene, he'd be given a more sustained push before being placed into title contention.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Like though, Jinder is ripped and looks really legit. I know people think he's on steroid and stuff but if theres one thing WWE's wellness policy is reliable at its busting lower card guys for doing drugs. They even busted Roman Reigns, what makes you think they would want to protect Jinder?

Regarding Jinder, he is average in the ring, has some charisma, looks really fucking legit, average on the mic and brings diversity. However, his past 3MB stint has really damaged his credibility to the point where its hard to take him seriously and his character is extremely one dimensional.

Jinder is not a shit performer. His the definition of an average performer. He still has a role as a lower card performer and he can transition to jobber or midcard when needed making him versatile. 

I think people underestimate how important character is. No one in hell could see the true talent Steve Austin had as the ringmaster. Whos to say Jinder(or most of the WWE wrestlers) are not given good enough characters, instead of not having enough talent. In my opinion, Sami Zayn is a perfect underdog but he gets a lot of criticism that in reality actually falls on to his underdog character, not on him as a performer.

Jinder straight up needs a new character. He has the potential to be a true heel in that the majority of the crowd thinks he is shit. That way, if he finds his groove as a heel, he can get true heel heat as the crowd would not start respecting his abilities(at least for awhile). Someone mentioned an SJW character which could work considering bis race. He could also be given a monster gimmick considering his look(and apparently stiff style) but he needs a storyline reason for turning him into a monster, like a moment where he snaps or something.


----------



## marshal99

The jobbers challenge for the main title while the real contenders challenge for the midcard title , a bit screwup but then the champ is boring orton , putting the strap on him will just cause the title to be a insignificant one which is just about right. Kevin Owen is the bigger deal right now and the program with his title is far more interesting than blandy boreton.


----------



## KO Bossy

Lorromire said:


> As someone who's liked Jinder since 3MB (didn't really watch prior to their formation) I'm glad. The guy has put in a lot of hard work and the dude deserves something.
> The fact that it's a WWE Title scene push is.. odd, as he hasn't been in the light for long at all, but oh well. I'm excited to see what happens, although I fully expect Orton to retain unless booking is strong for Jinder.
> 
> I like that they're pushing someone new, they're making NEW strong talent which is GOOD. Even if you don't like Jinder, you have to appreciate that they're making talent look better.


They're making talent people don't care about look better simply because of their physique...at the expense of talent the fans enjoy and who can actually wrestle/cut promos/whatever. 

Like, with Braun and Reigns...say what you will about them, but they've improved a hell of a lot. Roman can go in the ring and Braun's booking somehow has been spot on, which is a damn miracle. Jinder...from his endless matches on TV against guys like Orton or Sheamus, to his 3MB stuff, he hasn't improved at all. He's consistently just 'there'. I see nothing special about him and neither do most of the audience. 

And now he's getting a title shot against Orton on PPV. Who could possibly care? Besides the outcome being obvious, its Jinder fucking Mahal. There's nothing to him, people are trolling and getting behind him because he knocked out Balor and stiffed Reigns. As I said, its James Ellsworth syndrome. Give it a month and once it truly sets in that Jinder is getting a main event push, it'll stop being funny...the exact same as how some people thought Ellsworth was so funny, joking about how he should get the title and main event a PPV and shit like that...then he started getting actual title shots against AJ on Smackdown and the tune suddenly changed to "OK seriously get this guy out of there, he's terrible." Why the change? Because the joke ran its course.

We know how this joke ends, let's just skip to the end and pretend it didn't happen. Yeah, Jinder is getting a title shot, HA HA HA, so funny, this loser is getting a push, its HILARIOUS. Now let's put an actual contender in there and be done with this.


----------



## gl83

marshal99 said:


> The jobbers challenge for the main title while the real contenders challenge for the midcard title , a bit screwup but then the champ is boring orton , putting the strap on him will just cause the title to be a insignificant one which is just about right. Kevin Owen is the bigger deal right now and the program with his title is far more interesting than blandy boreton.



Don't worry since Backlash is in Chicago, we can entertain ourselves with the Chicago crowd hijacking the match with "CM Punk!" chants.


----------



## hbk826

Those of you who shit all over my pitch for Batista vs. Orton @ WM34, I'm ready to accept your apologies.


----------



## Saturn

Foley's Socko said:


> Nothing like him. El Patron has a pretty decent MMA record, Jinder can only stiff someone when he's in a wrestling match with them and Alberto has been a world champion everywhere hes been whereas Jinder has mostly been used in tag teams and/or jobbing.


Jinder has been loyal as hell to the WWE for going on 7 years. Alberto hates the WWE and was a trouble maker when he worked there. 


Jinder deserves this more than Del Rio did.


----------



## marshal99

Why ? Orton is dull as fuck , it's not like we haven't seen this matchup before. What would Batista vs Orton achieve ?


----------



## Himiko

Smackdown is a complete mess at the moment. Jobber that nobody cares about is number one contender for the WWE championship, AJ styles is fighting fo the US title, the WWE number one contender match was like 2nd on the card, and AJ and Corbin for the main event? Mess mess mess!


----------



## Saturn

KO Bossy said:


> Liking Jinder is suddenly trendy. People are hopping on the bandwagon because of his recent push and the heat he's gotten for being a clumsy fuck in the ring and hurting people. Its being done to troll the people who care about in ring ability, they're trying to stir things up and bug them by cheering on this awful performer. Everyone knows he sucks and that there's no upside to him.
> 
> Basically, its James Ellsworth all over again. Here's this...jobber, who can't do anything well except look ripped, and who has been treated as a total joke, and after 2 incidents brought on by sheer luck, people are praising him and want him to get pushed. Give it a month, the forum will be over the punch line and they'll start to get seriously irritated that WWE is still actually attempting to push this guy. By that point, the joke of him sucking will have run its course, but WWE will continue with it because they're stupid and its partly the fault of the people here encouraging it. Jinder shouldn't even be within walking distance of the US title, let alone the World Title.
> 
> But whatever, I know how it'll end up, and people here will try to fight me on it. Let's just fast forward to the end of May so we can be over this crap and move on.


You sound like the WORST type of smark. 


The funniest thing is, when Ellsworth was getting a push and wins over main eveners, the neckbeard smarks were rallying for him.. they even got him signed.


When Jinder, a promising athlete who has been busting his ass in and out of the WWE for 7 years gets a chance, you people try to discredit him with "OMG steroids" or "OMG jobber". I legit think it's because wrestling fans IDENTIFY with Ellsworth because he's a weak nerd and Jinder isn't. 

You want something shocking, surprising, unpredictable and fresh. Well, here it is. How about give it time and see where it goes instead of writing it off immediately?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

It's likely that he isn't going to be anything more than fodder for Orton, but it could also be about finding out what they have with him. It's been done before. He's got a look the WWE likes, he works hard, he's still relatively young(30 years old) he appeals to a growing demographic(Indian fans) There is no harm in finding out if he is capable of handling a bigger role. They have put him with the Bollywood Boyz(who like Jinder are Indian Canadians) There is no downside here. For all we know he could take off as a genuine heel which as it happens is something SD is seriously lacking with their "smart" fan pleasing roster. SD being this so called land of opportunity doesn't just apply to the performers that the so called "smart" fans like. 



The guy is sloppy a couple of times and people crucify him. I guarantee nobody here who has been part of the lynch mob against Jinder paid close attention to anything he did before the last month and a half. So get off the high horse. You all cheer when Nakamura drills someone with a stiff kick and crucify someone else because he isn't on your approved list.


----------



## Ja AG

Orton is forgettable and boring. Jinder is new and fresh. Give some new life to the title until AJ inevitably gets his year long reign


----------



## The Catche Jagger

KO Bossy said:


> They're making talent people don't care about look better simply because of their physique...at the expense of talent the fans enjoy and who can actually wrestle/cut promos/whatever.
> 
> Like, with Braun and Reigns...say what you will about them, but they've improved a hell of a lot. Roman can go in the ring and Braun's booking somehow has been spot on, which is a damn miracle. Jinder...from his endless matches on TV against guys like Orton or Sheamus, to his 3MB stuff, he hasn't improved at all. He's consistently just 'there'. I see nothing special about him and neither do most of the audience.
> 
> And now he's getting a title shot against Orton on PPV. Who could possibly care? Besides the outcome being obvious, its Jinder fucking Mahal. There's nothing to him, people are trolling and getting behind him because he knocked out Balor and stiffed Reigns. As I said, its James Ellsworth syndrome. Give it a month and once it truly sets in that Jinder is getting a main event push, it'll stop being funny...the exact same as how some people thought Ellsworth was so funny, joking about how he should get the title and main event a PPV and shit like that...then he started getting actual title shots against AJ on Smackdown and the tune suddenly changed to "OK seriously get this guy out of there, he's terrible." Why the change? Because the joke ran its course.
> 
> We know how this joke ends, let's just skip to the end and pretend it didn't happen. Yeah, Jinder is getting a title shot, HA HA HA, so funny, this loser is getting a push, its HILARIOUS. Now let's put an actual contender in there and be done with this.


But he's not getting a legit push. There's a month between now and Backlash, and in that month, I'm pretty certain that he's going to lose his #1 Contendership. He lost to Mojo Rawley just last week, that's not the push for a guy that they're trying to elevate from heel jobber to main event heel. It'll probably go to Zayn or someone else where Zayn costs him the match, since they may be building something between the two. Otherwise, their match at Backlash will be a joke.


----------



## KO Bossy

Laughable Chimp said:


> Like though, Jinder is ripped and looks really legit. I know people think he's on steroid and stuff but if theres one thing WWE's wellness policy is reliable at its busting lower card guys for doing drugs. They even busted Roman Reigns, what makes you think they would want to protect Jinder?
> 
> Regarding Jinder, he is average in the ring, has some charisma, looks really fucking legit, average on the mic and brings diversity. However, his past 3MB stint has really damaged his credibility to the point where its hard to take him seriously and his character is extremely one dimensional.
> 
> Jinder is not a shit performer. His the definition of an average performer. He still has a role as a lower card performer and he can transition to jobber or midcard when needed making him versatile.
> 
> I think people underestimate how important character is. No one in hell could see the true talent Steve Austin had as the ringmaster. Whos to say Jinder(or most of the WWE wrestlers) are not given good enough characters, instead of not having enough talent. In my opinion, Sami Zayn is a perfect underdog but he gets a lot of criticism that in reality actually falls on to his underdog character, not on him as a performer.
> 
> Jinder straight up needs a new character. He has the potential to be a true heel in that the majority of the crowd thinks he is shit. That way, if he finds his groove as a heel, he can get true heel heat as the crowd would not start respecting his abilities(at least for awhile). Someone mentioned an SJW character which could work considering bis race. He could also be given a monster gimmick considering his look(and apparently stiff style) but he needs a storyline reason for turning him into a monster, like a moment where he snaps or something.


1. When you can't have a passable match with Cesaro, you're a shit performer.

2. His "apparently stiff style" is him being awkward, clumsy and not good. This is not Katsuyori Shibata we're talking about, Finn and Roman had no clue those hits were coming. You can work a stiff shot and not hurt anyone-Nakamura does it all the time. Jinder is going to hurt someone.

3. We already have a good monster-his name is Braun Strowman. We don't need another, vastly inferior one. 

4. "He still has a role as a lower card performer and he can transition to jobber or midcard when needed making him versatile." Except he's main eventing now, which is a spot he has absolutely no business being in.

5. I've seen enough of Jinder's acting and what he has to offer to determine that his issue isn't a bad character, its being not good in this business. You want to build him up? Put him in NXT where he can improve, don't do this shit on the main roster.


----------



## Kratosx23

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> This is the WWE. No one should be surprised if they put the title on him. Literally not one single person on the planet.


I would be. Say what you will about WWE, but outright jobbers don't win the world title. People who are midcarders that are really low on the totem pole, like Christian, Jack Swagger, Mark Henry, sure, but not absolute, bottom of the card Heath Slater jobbers. And that was only with the World Heavyweight Championship, this is the WWE Championship. The company title is not going on Jinder Mahal. The absolute bottom of the barrel lowest wrestlers with the least amount of star power to ever win the WWE Championship are JBL and Miz, and they are a THOUSAND times bigger stars than Jinder Mahal.

This is exactly the same scenario as John Cena defending his WWE title against R-Truth at Capitol Punishment. No different. He'll be beaten in under 10 minutes, if not 10 seconds, and you'll never see him in the main event again. This is pure filler.


----------



## arch.unleash

Randy Orton vs Jinder Mahal. What a big pile of shit this is. The WWE title lost all of its prestige.


----------



## Chrome

This wouldn't be _that_ bad if Styles was the current WWE champion, who could keep the crowd interested if he was wrestling a mop, but a crowd isn't going to give one single fuck about an Orton/Mahal title match. Say what you will about Reigns, but he at least keeps crowds invested in his matches, Orton/Mahal is







status.


----------



## Desecrated

Oi, people, right here.

"DAE Jinder is jobber lul"

They are going to make you care him about him, whether to cheer or to boo him. They need more meat in the division and this is a start.

Let Smackdown make their case for why Jinder Mahal is in that role instead of clamoring for people like AJ Styles who has been given the full main event treatment for a year. Let them have their chance to tell their stories and push the people into the roles to make it an interesting roster.


----------



## Jam

I thought this'd be on a SD, this is for Backlash!?

:lmao


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I would be. Say what you will about WWE, but outright jobbers don't win the world title. People who are midcarders that are really low on the totem pole, like Christian, Jack Swagger, Mark Henry, sure, but not absolute, bottom of the card Heath Slater jobbers. And that was only with the World Heavyweight Championship, this is the WWE Championship. The company title is not going on Jinder Mahal. The absolute bottom of the barrel lowest wrestlers with the least amount of star power to ever win the WWE Championship are JBL and Miz, and they are a THOUSAND times bigger stars than Jinder Mahal.
> 
> This is exactly the same scenario as John Cena defending his WWE title against R-Truth at Capitol Punishment. No different. He'll be beaten in under 10 minutes, if not 10 seconds, and you'll never see him in the main event again. This is pure filler.


I expect Orton to win, and he probably will, but in no way would I be surprised if somehow Jinder goes over. I'm not sure how much you can use the past to predict future WWE booking, since Vince gets dumber and/or more senile with each passing year.

I also don't think he gives a single fuck about SD or how much star power the champion on that show possesses. He could sign off on a 1 month Jinder reign just for his own amusement.

Either way, SD is officially a laughingstock.


----------



## RKing85

the thought of somebody telling you this when Jinder got brought back to the WWE. lol.

Let this be a lesson kids. PED's will get you ahead in life!


----------



## KO Bossy

Saturn said:


> You sound like the WORST type of smark.
> 
> 
> The funniest thing is, when Ellsworth was getting a push and wins over main eveners, the neckbeard smarks were rallying for him.. they even got him signed.
> 
> 
> When Jinder, a promising athlete who has been busting his ass in and out of the WWE for 7 years gets a chance, you people try to discredit him with "OMG steroids" or "OMG jobber". I legit think it's because wrestling fans IDENTIFY with Ellsworth because he's a weak nerd and Jinder isn't.
> 
> You want something shocking, surprising, unpredictable and fresh. Well, here it is. *How about give it time and see where it goes instead of writing it off immediately?*


I've been giving it time and waiting to see where it goes since Punk won the title at MiTB 2011, and each and every single time, its been bad. In many cases, its so bad it becomes historic. I am way past seeing where it goes, I want some fucking results that don't suck.

Who said I want something shocking, surprising, unpredictable and fresh? Some of the best wrestling ever is predictable and unsurprising, but its awesome because it made sense. This is just bad.

As for Ellsworth, people never identified with him. At all. They saw this wimpy little dork with no chin, thought that he was hilarious because he looked weird and had an absolutely laughable, non-existent physique, and got behind him because they thought it was funny to cheer for a guy who is the complete opposite of the Vince McMahon type. It was a total trolling of WWE. Then WWE got behind it and people jumped off the bandwagon.

Want another example? Fandango. You think people were invested in the Fandango character? They thought his gimmick was cheesy and dumb, so they sang his theme song to be amusing. It was a character with no thought put into it, so fans put superficial investment into it because WWE wasn't expecting them to. If they had been, they'd have given Fandango a good character and not "dancing wrestler". Not long after, WWE coined "Fandangoing" and the fans immediately stopped caring. The joke had been killed once WWE acknowledged it, the same way it would be once they started actually trying to use Ellsworth for things that mattered.

Imagine sitting with your friends and you're drinking, and one of you says "yo, you know what'd be hilarious? If they did a movie where Batman teams up with the cast of My Little Pony to take on Dr. Robotnik from Sonic." And you all laugh at how fucking retarded that sounds. Then, the day that movie actually gets made, nobody wants to go see it. Why? Because it ceased being funny once it stopped being a joke and became a reality. This is the exact logic behind Jinder, Fandango and Ellsworth. 

And I don't need to discredit him. 7 years and he's still this bad in ring? That speaks for itself. As I said, there's nothing to the guy other than being grossly ripped and being Indian. That's not a character, those are character traits. He had his chance to wow people, and he constantly failed because (newsflash) the dude is nothing special. Go to your local Indy and you can find a hundred Jinder Mahals. I'd argue they'd be even better, its hard to be worse.

Were Jinder working Main Event or NXT, I wouldn't be this hard on him. However, he's main eventing a PPV for the top title. I'm not fucking around in this situation, to get in that spot, you have to be at a certain level and Jinder isn't even CLOSE to it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If nothing else, Jinder is a fresh face to the main event. I could see AJ staying in the mid-card for awhile now, tbh.


----------



## Ace

If the US title main events :sodone

Surely Owens-AJ get top billing?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

People calling Smackdown the B show, lol OK rather have me favourites on Smackdown than being buried by Reigns or Lesnar.


----------



## KingCosmos

Hard Body Mahal :mark


----------



## 3ku1

Wyatt should of fucking retained..


----------



## MOBELS

KingCosmos said:


> Hard Body Mahal :mark


Absolutely gold :mark 

That short promo on Talking Smack and there face to face on Smackdown has instantly sold me on their feud :mark


----------



## Kratosx23

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I expect Orton to win, and he probably will, but in no way would I be surprised if somehow Jinder goes over. I'm not sure how much you can use the past to predict future WWE booking, since Vince gets dumber and/or more senile with each passing year.
> 
> I also don't think he gives a single fuck about SD or how much star power the champion on that show possesses. He could sign off on a 1 month Jinder reign just for his own amusement.
> 
> Either way, SD is officially a laughingstock.


I shouldn't, but I'm going to give him more credit than you. I KNOW he won't put the title on Jinder. He may be a senile idiot, but he's incredibly stubborn about changing where somebody is on the card after he's made up his mind about them. On top of that, he does have at least some standards. It's been a long while since I can think of somebody as bad in the ring as Jinder who got into the main event scene. Even Roman Reigns doesn't injure his opponents and executes the few moves he does properly, for all his limitations.

I know your point about how he gets dumber every year, but if he was ever going to put the title on an absolute jobber, it would've been Santino, but he never did. Orton will drop the title to Kevin Owens or Baron Corbin.


----------



## Chrome

Tbh, the matches are ok but the titles are backwards, Orton/Mahal should be for the US title while Owens/Styles is for the WWE title.


----------



## nucklehead88

I have to admit....its different


----------



## AV9160

This is awesome


----------



## Saturn

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's likely that he isn't going to be anything more than fodder for Orton, but it could also be about finding out what they have with him. It's been done before. He's got a look the WWE likes, he works hard, he's still relatively young(30 years old) he appeals to a growing demographic(Indian fans) There is no harm in finding out if he is capable of handling a bigger role. They have put him with the Bollywood Boyz(who like Jinder are Indian Canadians) There is no downside here. For all we know he could take off as a genuine heel which as it happens is something SD is seriously lacking with their "smart" fan pleasing roster. SD being this so called land of opportunity doesn't just apply to the performers that the so called "smart" fans like.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is sloppy a couple of times and people crucify him. I guarantee nobody here who has been part of the lynch mob against Jinder paid close attention to anything he did before the last month and a half. So get off the high horse. You all cheer when Nakamura drills someone with a stiff kick and crucify someone else because he isn't on your approved list.


lmao not to mention, Drew Mcintire busted Oney Lorkan up the same week Jinder had his Balor incident and NOBODY here said anything negative about Drew. Lorcan was bleeding really bad too.
They only give a shit if it's one of their indy darlings or Reigns.

and speaking of the Balor concussion… Balor was back in the ring the very next week. It wasn't nearly as bad as people thought it was.


----------



## The Catche Jagger

Why do people actually think that he's going to main event Backlash?


----------



## marshal99

Jinder now has a jobber nxt indian stable behind him - the bollywood boyz. We need tiger ali singh back and we have the indian stable running rampant on smackdown. 
We just need jeet rama & giant khali back to establsh their stable.


----------



## Not Lying

this is a terrible message to send the locker room.

"Hey guys, you want a world title shot, start stiffing your competition for realz"


----------



## Kratosx23

The Catche Jagger said:


> Why do people actually think that he's going to main event Backlash?


Because it's for the WWE title. 

AJ vs Owens should be the main event, but I don't know how you can put the US title above the WWE title. The only real option they have is to put the women in the main event, which really isn't a good option either, but it would be better than Mahal.


----------



## Saturn

Chrome said:


> Tbh, the matches are ok but the titles are backwards, Orton/Mahal should be for the US title while Owens/Styles is for the WWE title.



There are tons of things wrong with the feud:

- Jinder should be a face. He's the underdog here, not Orton.

- Ditch the fucking Orton/Bray feud. Nobody cares anymore and it just makes everything look messy and rushed together at the last minute. 

- Jinder isn't ready for an extreme push like this. He could have used some build. I feel like they were so impressed with his interview last week on Talking Smack, they decided to push him, which I'm glad for, but it's just bizarre to see someone on the very bottom go immediately to the very top. 




…. that said, you can't deny that it's got people talking and interesting. Depending on what happens next, this could play out to be awesome or awesomely bad.


----------



## KLooking1990

Didnt he get gronk spiked last week?


----------



## Lorromire

Jinder is on par, if not better than Roman in the ring. Roman STILL has trouble with timing and psychology. Not hating on Roman, simply comparing.
Jinder can cut promos, too. Just because he's lower on the card, that doesn't mean he's worse. He has more than just his physique. If you're too naive to see it due to some random blind hate due to someone who was lower on the card/a jobber being pushed for once.

You also seem to have some real issues for no reason whatsoever. Don't enjoy it? Tune out.


----------



## The Catche Jagger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because it's for the WWE title.
> 
> AJ vs Owens should be the main event, but I don't know how you can put the US title above the WWE title. The only real option they have is to put the women in the main event, which really isn't a good option either, but it would be better than Mahal.


I'm just certain that it won't happen. Either they will put one of the other matches in the main event or Jinder will lose his #1 Contendership over the next couple of weeks. Jinder cannot go from jobber to main event in one month, unless it's some kind of comedy angle. That should be clear to everyone. No need to panic.


----------



## Saturn

The Catche Jagger said:


> Why do people actually think that he's going to main event Backlash?


There is over 30 days until Backlash. Just saying because that's plenty of time they could create a storyline but it needs to be good, and I have little faith in anyone feuding with Orton to be good right now. He's been lackluster ever since his angle with Bray.


----------



## Saturn

The Catche Jagger said:


> I'm just certain that it won't happen. Either they will put one of the other matches in the main event or Jinder will lose his #1 Contendership over the next couple of weeks. *Jinder cannot go from jobber to main event in one month, unless it's some kind of comedy angle. * That should be clear to everyone. No need to panic.


It's happening. Get over it. :nerd:


----------



## The Catche Jagger

Saturn said:


> There is over 30 days until Backlash. Just saying because that's plenty of time they could create a storyline but it needs to be good, and I have little faith in anyone feuding with Orton to be good right now. He's been lackluster ever since his angle with Bray.


It's also plenty of time for him to lose the #1 contendership.....


----------



## KingCosmos

I'm not going to hate on Jinder because people always whine about no new stars, the status quo, the same people in the main event etc. We are finally getting something new and people don't want to give it a chance. The guy has been with the company for a while, WORKED HIS ASS OFF FOR HIS PHYSIQUE ROIDS OR NOT and seems to be quite decent at cutting promos. It may be a abysmal mistake or it may be great but im going to at least go in to this being happy to see people being pushed


----------



## Saturn

The Definition of Technician said:


> this is a terrible message to send the locker room.
> 
> "Hey guys, you want a world title shot, start stiffing your competition for realz"


Except we don't know if it was intentional. You can speculate all you want but nobody other than Jinder and maybe a few people who work with him know the details on that. 

If it is intentional (I don't think it was), on one hand I agree with you but on the other, there is some level of respect to see someone on the bottom claw their way to the top out of desperation.


----------



## Robbyfude

Im fine with this, it's a fresh face in the main event. He just needs to stop being stiff


----------



## The Catche Jagger

Saturn said:


> It's happening. Get over it. :nerd:


Nothing to get over, it's just basic logic, rather than freaking out like a bunch of these folks are. If Jinder is in there with Orton it will either be a glorified squash or Orton will look like a chump. A good push needs to be done over time, and Jinder doesn't have main event legitimacy yet. He won't get there in 30 days either.


----------



## Saturn

The Catche Jagger said:


> Nothing to get over, it's just basic logic, rather than freaking out like a bunch of these folks are. If Jinder is in there with Orton it will either be a glorified squash or Orton will look like a chump. A good push needs to be done over time, and Jinder doesn't have main event legitimacy yet. He won't get there in 30 days either.


First off, you're freaking out more than anyone here lol. and are you saying you can predict the future or something?

You don't know how it's going to play out and neither do we. We can speculate and predict and talk about it. You could be right but nobody knows until it happens.


----------



## Not Lying

Saturn said:


> Except we don't know if it was intentional. You can speculate all you want but nobody other than Jinder and maybe a few people who work with him know the details on that.
> 
> If it is intentional (I don't think it was), on one hand I agree with you but on the other, there is *some level of respect to see someone on the bottom claw their way to the top out of desperation*.


I'd respect more if I saw improvement in his abilities. 
Can't wait for Eric Rowan to start kicking people in the face and get pushed for it.


----------



## KingCosmos

Now that i think about it Balor beating this man was ridiculous


----------



## The Catche Jagger

Saturn said:


> *It's happening. Get over it.* :nerd:





Saturn said:


> First off, you're freaking out more than anyone here lol. and *are you saying you can predict the future or something?
> 
> You don't know how it's going to play out and neither do we. We can speculate and predict and talk about it. You could be right but nobody knows until it happens.*


If you wanna just be a contrarian, you've gotta work a little harder at your consistency, man.

Better luck next time, sport.


----------



## Saturn

The Catche Jagger said:


> If you wanna just be a contrarian, you've gotta work a little harder at your consistency, man.
> 
> Better luck next time, sport.


lmao , or maybe I don't want to have pointless arguments over something we don't know. It's very likely you could be right but take your arrogance down just a couple of notches if you want to debate something buddy. 



The Definition of Technician said:


> I'd respect more if I saw improvement in his abilities.
> Can't wait for Eric Rowan to start kicking people in the face and get pushed for it.


and again, we don't know if it was intentional. You're out of your mind if you think a bunch of guys are just going to intentionally stiff other guys to get pushed.


----------



## Lothario

Honestly, I get it. Given racial tensions and covert (and overt) bigotry rising, Vince knows exactly what he's doing by inciting his audience with Jinder Mahal. His character is loosely tied to Islamic faith but unlike Sami, he actually looks the part. Vince knows his audience, even if his audience is frequently in denial about how they view the hierarchy in their professional wrestling. A lot of those boos were genuine hatred than runs deeper than the tool playing the heel. Vince's blunder is simply it being so random with zero build and it goes back to them prioritizing shocking moments over cohesive storytelling. He's been jobbing for months and will now challenge for the top belt?

Meh.

Then there's him stiffing talent but if it's any consolation, he's likely going to be against the former army brat and Mr God, Guns, & Glory himself in Randy Orton. The same guy who promptly had Kofi's push killed. Mahall doesn't stand a chance and Randy will likely go over handindly. At least, he should. I could be more behind this move if Mahal wasn't stiffing his coworkers and was built up properly. Guess that's too much to ask today so I'm over it. Regardless, the belt that matters most on SD currently is the one AJ is chasing.


----------



## The Reaper

LOL this is retarded all those guys ain't main event level and they are making a jobber face a main eventer for the WWE Championship. This is so fucked. 

Also how many times did Tom Philips say whoever wins the match will go on to face Orton at Backlash? The match for title at Payback hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## Death Rider

The guy has not won a match for about a fucking year irrc but yeah fuck it lets make him the number one contender for the WWE title. 

Beyond fucking stupid. 

Lets pretend that i think Jinder is good which i don't but this is literally the dumbest way to push someone. He has not won a single match all year and has been booked as tbh below even the US title.

Awful decision by WWE and feels super rushed out of nowhere


----------



## Christian 99

Good Good I hope he wins because I miss the days when the heel wins the title he does not get you deserve it chant


----------



## Vic Capri

> Hard Body Mahal is going to be on Talking Smack again this week, for anyone doubting his ability on the mic make sure you tune in this week as he's absolutely gold on the mic IMO.












If Vince McMahon is crazy enough to put the WWE Championship on Jinder, I fully support it, the shock factor would be off the charts!



> The guy has not won a match for about a fucking year irrc but yeah fuck it lets make him the number one contender for the WWE title.
> 
> Beyond fucking stupid.


Please! If it was Sami Zayn, you'd be all over it.

- Vic


----------



## KingCosmos

Roy Mustang said:


> The guy has not won a match for about a fucking year irrc but yeah fuck it lets make him the number one contender for the WWE title.
> 
> Beyond fucking stupid.
> 
> Lets pretend that i think Jinder is good which i don't but this is literally the dumbest way to push someone. He has not won a single match all year and has been booked as tbh below even the US title.
> 
> Awful decision by WWE and feels super rushed out of nowhere


You are making the mistake of thinking WWE gives a shit about continuity. They haven't for ages so it doesn't matter.

You can't hinder the Jinder


----------



## Death Rider

Desecrated said:


> Oi, people, right here.
> 
> "DAE Jinder is jobber lul"
> 
> They are going to make you care him about him, whether to cheer or to boo him. They need more meat in the division and this is a start.
> 
> Let Smackdown make their case for why Jinder Mahal is in that role instead of clamoring for people like AJ Styles who has been given the full main event treatment for a year. Let them have their chance to tell their stories and push the people into the roles to make it an interesting roster.


Chucking someone who has been losing for a year STRAIGHT into a PPV WWE title match will not make people care. It will make people go what the fuck?

If they had given Jinder wins in the midcard or heck even the andre battle royal this would not be so jarring. But the last won he had irrc was against Swagger last year on the raw before he got traded.


----------



## Desecrated

Roy Mustang said:


> Chucking someone who has been losing for a year STRAIGHT into a PPV WWE title match will not make people care. It will make people go what the fuck?
> 
> If they had given Jinder wins in the midcard or heck even the andre battle royal this would not be so jarring. But the last won he had irrc was against Swagger last year on the raw before he got traded.


That's just the way WWE books. They do it so that the guys who beat him can be considered to beat them in the future. They like that sort of booking. Remember with MitB winners? Most of 'em go on a losing run then take the belt. The company has always considered that elevating the people who beat them, or "paying the dues". Now that he has a big win, he'll likely beat Sami and Mojo, cut some promos in the coming weeks to reinforce credibility and make people take notice/care before facing Orton.


----------



## Saturn

Lothario said:


> Honestly, I get it. Given racial tensions and covert (and overt) bigotry rising, Vince knows exactly what he's doing by inciting his audience with Jinder Mahal. His character is loosely tied to Islamic faith but unlike Sami, he actually looks the part. Vince knows his audience, even if his audience is frequently in denial about how they view the hierarchy in their professional wrestling. A lot of those boos were genuine hatred than runs deeper than the tool playing the heel. Vince's blunder is simply it being so random with zero build and it goes back to them prioritizing shocking moments over cohesive storytelling. He's been jobbing for months and will now challenge for the top belt?
> 
> Meh.
> 
> Then there's him stiffing talent but if it's any consolation, he's likely going to be against the former army brat and Mr God, Guns, & Glory himself in Randy Orton. The same guy who promptly had Kofi's push killed. Mahall doesn't stand a chance and Randy will likely go over handindly. At least, he should. I could be more behind this move if Mahal wasn't stiffing his coworkers and was built up properly. Guess that's too much to ask today so I'm over it. Regardless, the belt that matters most on SD currently is the one AJ is chasing.


More than likely, Randy will be winning the feud. I'm all for Jinder getting a championship but not in this rushed format. Even if Randy comes out on top, it's still elevating Jinder because anything is better than where he was just a week ago. 



As for the gimmick, I'm honestly disappointed WWE would go the route of "I hate America". I wish they would just let him speak what he really feels. There is a way better story to tell if they weren't just writing his promos for him. 

Also, I was disappointed by his segment on Talking Smack this week. Last we he was on fire and I could tell he was speaking from the heart. This week, he seemed unsure of himself and like he was trying to remember what to say. It's obvious the WWE is now going to take more creative control over him and try and mold him into what they want.


----------



## Death Rider

Desecrated said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chucking someone who has been losing for a year STRAIGHT into a PPV WWE title match will not make people care. It will make people go what the fuck?
> 
> If they had given Jinder wins in the midcard or heck even the andre battle royal this would not be so jarring. But the last won he had irrc was against Swagger last year on the raw before he got traded.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the way WWE books. They do it so that the guys who beat him can be considered to beat them in the future. They like that sort of booking. Remember with MitB winners? Most of 'em go on a losing run then take the belt. The company has always considered that elevating the people who beat them, or "paying the dues". Now that he has a big win, he'll likely beat Sami and Mojo, cut some promos in the coming weeks to reinforce credibility and make people take notice/care before facing Orton.
Click to expand...

This is taking it to the extreme. The guy has been a total bottom of the card jobber who has literally been dumped in a title match. It is awful booking. 


You want to push somone new? Fine go with harper for example who has actually had interaction Orton and makes storyline sense. Heck even Rowan though he is probs a bigger jobber then mahal but getting revenge for his family makes sense. 

However Jinder has literally gone from losing all the time to number one contender for the top title on Smackdown. It is bad booking.


----------



## Desecrated

Roy Mustang said:


> This is taking it to the extreme. The guy has been a total bottom of the card jobber who has literally been dumped in a title match. It is awful booking.
> 
> 
> You want to push somone new? Fine go with harper for example who has actually had interaction Orton and makes storyline sense. Heck even Rowan though he is probs a bigger jobber then mahal but getting revenge for his family makes sense.
> 
> However Jinder has literally gone from losing all the time to number one contender for the top title on Smackdown. It is bad booking.


It's effective imo. Nobody has been made to look weak in that match because of interference. So out of that match, Jinder has established himself, the audience has been made aware his agenda and who his allegiances are towards. He has potential matches with Sami, a win to take back from Mojo, can get into the ring with Harper and has a championship match with Orton he will likely lose. Smackdown loses nothing because Orton has money matches with Nakamura and Styles that it can hold onto for longer and it gains a upper mid-card heel. These type of scenarios are what you should expect out of the WWE. It is what they love doing.


----------



## T0M

Just saw this.

Wow is all I can say. Jinder Mahal is number one contender for the WWE championship. What an absolute embarrassment.


----------



## Saturn

Roy Mustang said:


> It is bad booking.


It's only bad booking because it isn't what the smarks would have predicted. Unpredictability and shock value gets people talking. It all depends on how they go from here.


----------



## Kratosx23

Saturn said:


> It's only bad booking because it isn't what the smarks would have predicted. Unpredictability and shock value gets people talking. It all depends on how they go from here.


It's not what the smarks would have predicted because it's stupid and bad for business. Getting people talking doesn't mean anything, getting people buying and getting people watching does. Jinder as a main eventer is going to send SmackDown back to the pre draft days of tarping off half the arena.

You can't just fucking take a jobber and make him the #1 contender to the world title with zero build. This would be like if the next season of Game of Thrones, they just decided to throw away everything they had built for 6 seasons and just make Beric Dondarrion the main character out of nowhere. The show would fall off a cliff.


----------



## Death Rider

Desecrated said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is taking it to the extreme. The guy has been a total bottom of the card jobber who has literally been dumped in a title match. It is awful booking.
> 
> 
> You want to push somone new? Fine go with harper for example who has actually had interaction Orton and makes storyline sense. Heck even Rowan though he is probs a bigger jobber then mahal but getting revenge for his family makes sense.
> 
> However Jinder has literally gone from losing all the time to number one contender for the top title on Smackdown. It is bad booking.
> 
> 
> 
> It's effective imo. Nobody has been made to look weak in that match because of interference. So out of that match, Jinder has established himself, the audience has been made aware his agenda and who his allegiances are towards. He has potential matches with Sami, a win to take back from Mojo, can get into the ring with Harper and has a championship match with Orton he will likely lose. Smackdown loses nothing because Orton has money matches with Nakamura and Styles that it can hold onto for longer and it gains a upper mid-card heel. These type of scenarios are what you should expect out of the WWE. It is what they love doing.
Click to expand...

Now i did not see the match just the result. I was going to watch but this result put me off viewing the show right now so this is going off what i saw. 

Zayn for sure was protected and tbh looked strong if he got cost by the bollywood boyz so the crying about him i disagree with as long as long term it goes somewhere. 

However even with the help it feels rushed as hell and i have no reason to think Jinder even has a chance. One match is not going to make his credible for a PPV WWE title match. Heck if it was some random smackdown title match i would have been for it I guess even as a non fan to build him up a midcard heel and maybe make him more angry when he loses. 

I am guessing post-backlash this starts a BollywoodMB feud with Zayn but the title shot for Jinder feels out of nowhere and not in a good way. 

If it was an underdog face jobber then maybe it would work but not a heel.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The Catche Jagger said:


> Nothing to get over, it's just basic logic, rather than freaking out like a bunch of these folks are. If Jinder is in there with Orton it will either be a glorified squash or Orton will look like a chump. A good push needs to be done over time, and Jinder doesn't have main event legitimacy yet. He won't get there in 30 days either.


Yeah all those recent pushes that were done over time. Like Balor last summer going from NXT to Universal Champion in a month. In a terrible "tournament" angle no less. Or Bray Wyatt going from glorified jobber to WWE champion leading up to WrestleMania. Charlotte going from NXT to Divas Champion in like 7 weeks. You don't get to pick and choose who is legitimate enough to main event shows. What you need in WWE is people who want to put you there and that is pretty much it. There is no other criteria involved. If someone in WWE wants to see Jinder get a shot then that's all that matters. The WWE themselves don't care if it's a good story or if it makes sense.

I don't get people who shit on things that haven't happened yet.


----------



## Death Rider

Saturn said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is bad booking.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only bad booking because it isn't what the smarks would have predicted. Unpredictability and shock value gets people talking. It all depends on how they go from here.
Click to expand...

Fpalm You only think it is good booking because you are Jinder fan. 

See how that works? Something being different and shocking does not automactially equal good. 

If James ellisworth became women's champion would that be shocking? Yes. Would that be good? NO. Extreme example i know but the point stands. 

Jinder going from losing every match to number one conteder for WWE title with NOTHING in between is awful booking even if it was someone i liked for example Heath Slater. 

Want to push him? Well fine at least he works hard unlike Brock but at least book it well and he appeals to the India market i guess i won't claim to speak for a whole country. Plus you need fresh talent getting pushed to keep things boring and not every talent is going to appeal to me I get it. However taking someone with 0 wins and just making them number one contender for the WWE title out of nowhere is awful no matter the talent


----------



## Sweggeh

Wow... I was all for Mahal because of the meme factor alone, but now that it has actually fucking happened I have no idea how to feel about this.

You know what, fuck it. His promo was insane, and the heat was crazy. Lets see where this goes. Smackdown will truly be the land of opportunity if they somehow turn Jinder into a credible upper card guy.


----------



## Saturn

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not what the smarks would have predicted because it's stupid and bad for business. Getting people talking doesn't mean anything, getting people buying and getting people watching does. Jinder as a main eventer is going to send SmackDown back to the pre draft days of tarping off half the arena.
> 
> You can't just fucking take a jobber and make him the #1 contender to the world title with zero build. This would be like if the next season of Game of Thrones, they just decided to throw away everything they had built for 6 seasons and just make Beric Dondarrion the main character out of nowhere. The show would fall off a cliff.


I think depending on they build it NOW (they have a month), it could sink or swim. I think a lot of fans are going to watch just for the spectacle of it.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

You guys are just mad that " Can't Hinder The Jinder" isn't just a fan-made catchphrase but is in actuality a scientifically proven factual statement.


----------



## Death Rider

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The Catche Jagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to get over, it's just basic logic, rather than freaking out like a bunch of these folks are. If Jinder is in there with Orton it will either be a glorified squash or Orton will look like a chump. A good push needs to be done over time, and Jinder doesn't have main event legitimacy yet. He won't get there in 30 days either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all those recent pushes that were done over time. Like Balor last summer going from NXT to Universal Champion in a month. In a terrible "tournament" angle no less. Or Bray Wyatt going from glorified jobber to WWE champion leading up to WrestleMania. Charlotte going from NXT to Divas Champion in like 7 weeks. You don't get to pick and choose who is legitimate enough to main event shows. What you need in WWE is people who want to put you there and that is pretty much it. There is no other criteria involved. If someone in WWE wants to see Jinder get a shot then that's all that matters. The WWE themselves don't care if it's a good story or if it makes sense.
> 
> I don't get people who shit on things that haven't happened yet.
Click to expand...

I like Balor and called thebrocket push bad then but at least with him and Charlotte they were built as a big deal on NXT and came in as champions not losing all the time on the main roster.

Also can we stop acting like Bray was booked badly last year (just last year) between randy joining and his title win Bray was booked strong and rebuilt. Now they fucked it up since but he was actually booked well


----------



## Saturn

Roy Mustang said:


> Fpalm You only think it is good booking because you are Jinder fan.
> 
> See how that works? Something being different and shocking does not automactially equal good.
> 
> If James ellisworth became women's champion would that be shocking? Yes. Would that be good? NO. Extreme example i know but the point stands.
> 
> Jinder going from losing every match to number one conteder for WWE title with NOTHING in between is awful booking even if it was someone i liked for example Heath Slater.
> 
> Want to push him? Well fine at least he works hard unlike Brock but at least book it well and he appeals to the India market i guess i won't claim to speak for a whole country. Plus you need fresh talent getting pushed to keep things boring and not every talent is going to appeal to me I get it. However taking someone with 0 wins and just making them number one contender for the WWE title out of nowhere is awful no matter the talent



oh believe me, I don't agree with the booking either. I would have much preferred they build him up. That said, I think what they're doing with him is interesting and different and depending on how it plays out, I'm willing to give it a chance. I don't have a lot of faith in it, because the booking is ALL KINDS OF FUCKED for many reasons. For one thing, I would have made Jinder the face and Orton the heel since Jinder is a huge underdog.


----------



## Desecrated

Roy Mustang said:


> Now i did not see the match just the result. I was going to watch but this result put me off viewing the show right now so this is going off what i saw.
> 
> Zayn for sure was protected and tbh looked strong if he got cost by the bollywood boyz so the crying about him i disagree with as long as long term it goes somewhere.
> 
> However even with the help it feels rushed as hell and i have no reason to think Jinder even has a chance. One match is not going to make his credible for a PPV WWE title match. Heck if it was some random smackdown title match i would have been for it I guess even as a non fan to build him up a midcard heel and maybe make him more angry when he loses.
> 
> I am guessing post-backlash this starts a BollywoodMB feud with Zayn but the title shot for Jinder feels out of nowhere and not in a good way.
> 
> If it was an underdog face jobber then maybe it would work but not a heel.


I don't think alignment makes a difference. The heel Money in the Bank winners were the ones who really defined that WWE style of booking where they lose a ton to establish babyfaces then win the title. It comes across as rushed to some because he's of unknown quality. It's just really no different than the Money in the Bank wins, except those title wins were expected to come. This is just entirely unexpected.

He also has an incredible cast to work with, probably the most talented roster around. He should improve. WWE has given him the opportunity to do so. And hopefully he makes the best of it. No one would've expected the magic Braun Strowman has pumped out. The same could happen here.


----------



## FatherJackHackett

Put it this way, I'm a lot more interested in Jinder Mahal right now than I am Randy Orton.

Fair play to Jinder IMO, he has shown himself to be really good on the mic and also good at stiffing the shit out of wrestlers the fans like. The way they're positioning him with the "can't accept diversity" stuff seems to be as a Muhammad Hassan-lite which I'm fully down with. He got some real heat too! Great to see a heel actually getting booed.

Everyone was saying Smackdown was short on top heels, so they're trying to make one. Let's just see how this plays out, as I think Jinder has a lot of potential.


----------



## Kratosx23

Saturn said:


> I think depending on they build it NOW (they have a month), it could sink or swim. I think a lot of fans are going to watch just for the spectacle of it.


The spectacle of WHAT? Seeing a jobber in the main event is not a spectacle, it's the exact opposite. Seeing a major star who's actually over and wins matches is a spectacle. All this does is tells fans to tune out for a month until Orton fights Owens or Corbin or somebody else with a shred of credibility.

Please tell me how in the span of 30 days, they're going to make you, me, or anyone else believe that JINDER MAHAL, somebody whos last win was in August, over Jack Swagger, a guy who was jobbed out himself and quit the company immediately after, is going to beat 13 time world champion Randy Orton. Go ahead. 

If this match lasts longer than Goldberg vs Lesnar at Survivor Series, I'll be floored. That'll be a bigger shock than Jinder actually becoming the #1 contender.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Jinder going from losing every match to number one conteder for WWE title with NOTHING in between












- Vic


----------



## Deebow

I don't hate this decision, but at the same time, it doesn't drive my interest either. It's sort of like when they put Sheamus into the main event in 2009. It's all good that they are pushing a new wrestler, but at the same time, it just seems completely out of left field considering how they have been booking him lately. Harper has been gaining steam lately. Sami Zayn always gets pretty decent reactions. Dolph is Dolph; While he wouldn't be the most interesting choice, he is completely reliable. Hell, even Mojo has the Gronk momentum going for him. The only thing that Jinder has going for him is his physique and SDL's lack of main event heels.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Roy Mustang said:


> I like Balor and called thebrocket push bad then but at least with him and Charlotte they were built as a big deal on NXT and came in as champions not losing all the time on the main roster.
> 
> Also can we stop acting like Bray was booked badly last year (just last year) between randy joining and his title win Bray was booked strong and rebuilt. Now they fucked it up since but he was actually booked well


This is the problem with some people they didn't rebuild Bray they had him piggy back on Orton for months. They took a glorified jobber and teamed him with a main event guy that's a smokescreen at best and everything since has showed that. 

Also NXT means nothing to around half the fans that watch the main roster TV shows. You need more than niche credibility. It is lazy storytelling to just say hey NXT champion so he's automatically credible. I don't care if you didn't like the Balor push. It happened, it was ridiculous, the WWE did not care. Same thing goes for this situation. We don't know where this goes or how well it goes over. I personally have no issue in seeing where it goes or with WWE wanting to see if Jinder can be used in a higher profile role(if that is what is happening).

You preach patience, but you have already condemned this entire endeavor.


----------



## CGS

I don't see how anyone can defend this. Building new stars is fine but if you're gonna build them then actually build them up. Don't pull stupid shit like this.

Honestly Jinder has had two stints in the company now over the last 7 years and in that period he's doing nothing. Like literally nothing. He's been an absolute jobber the whole time and all of a sudden we are supposed to buy him as a main eventer? 

I hate this idea WWE have that a big push nowadays = a world title shot(s). What happened to elevating someone through the mid card ranks?


----------



## Sweggeh

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


Holy shit... imagine there is a 9 month Jinder title reign incoming.


----------



## Death Rider

Desecrated said:


> I don't think alignment makes a difference. The heel Money in the Bank winners were the ones who really defined that WWE style of booking where they lose a ton to establish babyfaces then win the title. It comes across as rushed to some because he's of unknown quality. It's just really no different than the Money in the Bank wins, except those title wins were expected to come. This is just entirely unexpected.
> 
> He also has an incredible cast to work with, probably the most talented roster around. He should improve. WWE has given him the opportunity to do so. And hopefully he makes the best of it. No one would've expected the magic Braun Strowman has pumped out. The same could happen here.


No it really does as you can build a face as an underdog with shock win and facing an unstoppable heel being made to look great even in defeat for example and coming close. Here it is a guy who we hate who has no chance due to never ever winning and some how fluking his way into a title shot. 

Again though Strowman was built slowly and booked great. Yes he proved how great he is and who knows Jinder may prove me wrong like Strowman did and might be insanely good on the mic and also get good in the ring. 

Smackdown does need top heels but just throwing someone in a WWE title match out of nowhere is not the way to do it.


----------



## Ace

Sweggeh said:


> Wow... I was all for Mahal because of the meme factor alone, but now that it has actually fucking happened I have no idea how to feel about this.
> 
> You know what, fuck it. His promo was insane, and the heat was crazy. Lets see where this goes. Smackdown will truly be the land of opportunity if they somehow turn Jinder into a credible upper card guy.


 What's the meme? Don't hinder the Jinder?


----------



## Desecrated

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


Perfect rebuttal. Didn't expect it from someone who signs their own posts.



CGS said:


> I don't see how anyone can defend this. Building new stars is fine but if you're gonna build them then actually build them up. Don't pull stupid shit like this.
> 
> Honestly Jinder has had two stints in the company now over the last 7 years and in that period he's doing nothing. Like literally nothing. He's been an absolute jobber the whole time and all of a sudden we are supposed to buy him as a main eventer?
> 
> I hate this idea WWE have that a big push nowadays = a world title shot(s). What happened to elevating someone through the mid card ranks?


No one actually gets "built" that "conventional" way any more. Would you also condemn people like Tye Dillinger who did nothing in development for a long time?

I know WWE doesn't really give cause for people to trust them with these ideas but let's see where they go with this before damning Jinder to low elo hell.


----------



## Ace

KO and AJ are definitely closing Backlash, right?..


----------



## Desecrated

Roy Mustang said:


> No it really does as you can build a face as an underdog with shock win and facing an unstoppable heel being made to look great even in defeat for example and coming close. Here it is a guy who we hate who has no chance due to never ever winning and some how fluking his way into a title shot.
> 
> Again though Strowman was built slowly and booked great. Yes he proved how great he is and who knows Jinder may prove me wrong like Strowman did and might be insanely good on the mic and also get good in the ring.
> 
> Smackdown does need top heels but just throwing someone in a WWE title match out of nowhere is not the way to do it.


I was hoping you'd provide examples of times when a big win over an unstoppable heel was a means to a push. I look at the roster and I don't really see someone who fits that description. Strowman did get the fortune of working with Sami before his match against Reigns at Fastlane but it was one of those pushes where he was groomed to be eaten by the big guy, which happened. The Strowman example was just someone who people saw no talent in, and has subsequently been proven otherwise.


----------



## 3ku1

All jokes aside about a roided up jobber being pushed into the main event. Bray Wyatt you have to feel for. So what they gave him the title. Booked him like shit. Made him look like a jobber at WM. So what they could push Jinder as the Main Event Heel on SD? JINDER? Are they trying to discover their Indian Market? Look's like it. So what Bray can go to Raw, be stuck in midcard. Cutting tedious promos? This company is a joke. A Blind Monkey could tell you Wyatt goes over at Mania. And you got a LEGIT Main Event Heel. Jinder is a midcarder. This is like Val Venis getting a main event push in 2000 againgst the Rock.


----------



## KingCosmos

One Winged Angel said:


> KO and AJ are definitely closing Backlash, right?..


Most likely. If i was WWE i'd have Jinder V Orton open the show. The crowd will be wide awake and if they shit on the match they can take the heat of that and put it on Jinder


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

One Winged Angel said:


> KO and AJ are definitely closing Backlash, right?..


Lame. Same Shit Different Day around here. IWC guys are main eventing right? I'm going to cancel my subscription to the network. This is what people come across as. No wonder the WWE shits on it's fans. 

SD is the land of opportunity where dreams come true. Jinder Mahal can main event a PPV a B/C level PPV, but still. It's the new era folks.


----------



## Death Rider

MonkasaurusRex said:


> This is the problem with some people they didn't rebuild Bray they had him piggy back on Orton for months. They took a glorified jobber and teamed him with a main event guy that's a smokescreen at best and everything since has showed that.
> 
> Also NXT means nothing to around half the fans that watch the main roster TV shows. You need more than niche credibility. It is lazy storytelling to just say hey NXT champion so he's automatically credible. I don't care if you didn't like the Balor push. It happened, it was ridiculous, the WWE did not care. Same thing goes for this situation. We don't know where this goes or how well it goes over. I personally have no issue in seeing where it goes or with WWE wanting to see if Jinder can be used in a higher profile role(if that is what is happening).
> 
> You preach patience, but you have already condemned this entire endeavor.


Even if you ignore NXT they had not been losing for months. 

I don't give a fuck what WWE did it was bad then and even worse now so using to defend it makes littler sense. I will call things like I see it and this is dumb. I will not wait and see because would still have been dumb to take him from jobbing to everyone straight to number one contender for the WWE title. He has had no build and just been thrown into a WWE title match out of nowhere after losing constantly. 

I preached good booking not just dumping someone into a WWE title match out of fucking nowhere.



Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


Has Jinder changed character or gimmick? NO 

Was there any time off TV between him winning the number one contender-ship? NO

I was not watching Smackdown at the time so I do not know what happened but pretty sure JBL went from APA which spilt before changing character and earning a title through some BS. Using something else to excuse bad booking makes me laugh. 



Desecrated said:


> I was hoping you'd provide examples of times when a big win over an unstoppable heel was a means to a push. I look at the roster and I don't really see someone who fits that description. Strowman did get the fortune of working with Sami before his match against Reigns at Fastlane but it was one of those pushes where he was groomed to be eaten by the big guy, which happened. The Strowman example was just someone who people saw no talent in, and has subsequently been proven otherwise.


I mean in a well booked company quite easily. Zayn looked quite good in that feud it was what happened after that was the problem. 

Not sure why you are talking about the no talent thing when I am calling out the booking not the talent. I would be calling the booking shit if it was someone I liked. Jinder might get over but would have had a better chance if built properly. 

People acting like this is good booking make me laugh :lol.


----------



## Ace

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Lame.


 Surely the WWE aren't stupid enough to close a PPV in *Chicago* with Orton-Jinder....

And by god you come off like such an internet tough guy :TayL


----------



## Saturn

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The spectacle of WHAT? Seeing a jobber in the main event is not a spectacle, it's the exact opposite. Seeing a major star who's actually over and wins matches is a spectacle. All this does is tells fans to tune out for a month until Orton fights Owens or Corbin or somebody else with a shred of credibility.
> 
> Please tell me how in the span of 30 days, they're going to make you, me, or anyone else believe that JINDER MAHAL, somebody whos last win was in August, over Jack Swagger, a guy who was jobbed out himself and quit the company immediately after, is going to beat 13 time world champion Randy Orton. Go ahead.
> 
> If this match lasts longer than Goldberg vs Lesnar at Survivor Series, I'll be floored. That'll be a bigger shock than Jinder actually becoming the #1 contender.


Simple fix to your problem. Don't watch the match.


----------



## karan316

Deebow said:


> The only thing that Jinder has going for him is his physique and SDL's lack of main event heels.





CGS said:


> Honestly Jinder has had two stints in the company now over the last 7 years and in that period he's doing nothing. Like literally nothing. He's been an absolute jobber the whole time and all of a sudden we are supposed to buy him as a main eventer?



SHANTIIII!!!!!


----------



## Vic Capri

> Has Jinder changed character or gimmick? NO
> 
> Was there any time off TV between him winning the number one contender-ship? NO
> 
> I was not watching Smackdown at the time so I do not know what happened but pretty sure JBL went from APA which spilt before changing character and earning a title through some BS. Using something else to excuse bad booking makes me laugh.


People once said Jericho, Bradshaw, and Sheamus had zero chance winning the WWE Title at the upcoming PPV so your response is null and void. :lol



> Surely the WWE aren't stupid enough to close a PPV in Chicago with Orton-Jinder....


They closed a May PPV with John Cena Vs. John Laurinaitis.

- Vic


----------



## Death Rider

Vic Capri said:


> People once said Jericho, Bradshaw, and Sheamus had zero chance winning the WWE Title at the upcoming PPV so your response is null and void. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> They closed a May PPV with John Cena Vs. John Laurinaitis.
> 
> - Vic


That has nothing to do with anything I said..... Like at all. Where did I post Jinder Mahal winning? I said the booking was awful of him getting the title shot. I never even spoke about the chance of him win. Are you just reading whatever you want to read?


----------



## Ace

Vic Capri said:


> People once said Jericho, Bradshaw, and Sheamus had zero chance winning the WWE Title at the upcoming PPV so your response is null and void. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> They closed a May PPV with John Cena Vs. John Laurinaitis.
> 
> - Vic


 Do you think Randy Orton vs a jobber is going to fly in Chicago?


----------



## Desecrated

Roy Mustang said:


> Has Jinder changed character or gimmick? NO
> 
> Was there any time off TV between him winning the number one contender-ship? NO
> 
> I was not watching Smackdown at the time so I do not know what happened but pretty sure JBL went from APA which spilt before changing character and earning a title through some BS. Using something else to excuse bad booking makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean in a well booked company quite easily. Zayn looked quite good in that feud it was what happened after that was the problem.
> 
> Not sure why you are talking about the no talent thing when I am calling out the booking not the talent. I would be calling the booking shit if it was someone I liked. Jinder might get over but would have had a better chance if built properly.
> 
> People acting like this is good booking make me laugh :lol.


Actually Jinder has sort of changed gimmick and/or character. You should really check the show out. Now we can enter in another comparison; Kazuchika Okada. Adopted the Rainmaker persona at WrestleKingdom 6, joined forces with CHAOS then challenged Tanahashi later that night for a title match at New Beginning.

Balls deep with that comparison since Okada has the natural ring capabilities but New Japan did also take a big leap with him (as WWE are doing here with Jinder). Ah fuckin 2017, comparing Okada push and the incoming Jinder push. What am I fucking doing.

Aye but Sami isn't anywhere near challenging for the title. In-fact, his metaphorical brass ring is Kevin Owens. The talent thing is basically Jinder's only limitation here; it will be the natural go-to when people are trying to debunk him. And as long as you retain that consistency of critiquing the booking if it was someone you like, then that's good.

Who would the company really put him into a match with to build up against? Mojo is a terrible feud that already has had it's blow-off in a way. People would be even saltier and frustrated if the company went with Zayn vs Jinder as Jinder would not be "credible". Any way forward would be met with the same frustrations from people; that Jinder just lacked credibility. It's bad booking sure, but it's an avenue that worked and it can pay-off to be a great decision with hindsight.


----------



## imthegame19

I remember it seemed shocking when they gave Dolph Ziggler a title shot after being mid card guy for a few years. But at least he had track record of success in the past. Being two time World Champion and holding US and IC title a bunch too. So there's a storyline there of recapturing the magic for Dolph. He also won a match to earn the spot that featured Cena, AJ and Bray Wyatt.



But this right here is just all time bad. Especially the weak competition he had to win the match. He didn't even beat a upper card wrestler to even get a title shot. He beat a bunch of mid card guys or jobbers. So even winning this match doesn't even give him any credibility. With Raw ripping off Smackdown in superstar shake up and this joke of a situation. It almost feels like Vince is sabotaging Smackdown. The number one contender for WWE Title lost to Mojo Rawley a week ago for christs sake lol. WWE clearly doesn't care about ppv buys anymore. I just feel bad for the fans in Chicago who already bought a ticket to watch this garbage.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Do you think Randy Orton vs a jobber is going to fly in Chicago?


They are going to boo the fuck of anti-American Jinder Mahal and its going to be epic!



> The number one contender for WWE Title lost to Mojo Rawley a week ago for christs sake lol.


The Big Show lost to Jeff Hardy before going to Smackdown and becoming WWE Champion in 2002.

- Vic


----------



## Death Rider

Desecrated said:


> Actually Jinder has sort of changed gimmick and/or character. You should really check the show out. Now we can enter in another comparison; Kazuchika Okada. Adopted the Rainmaker persona at WrestleKingdom 6, joined forces with CHAOS then challenged Tanahashi later that night for a title match at New Beginning.
> 
> Balls deep with that comparison since Okada has the natural ring capabilities but New Japan did also take a big leap with him (as WWE are doing here with Jinder). Ah fuckin 2017, comparing Okada push and the incoming Jinder push. What am I fucking doing.
> 
> Aye but Sami isn't anywhere near challenging for the title. In-fact, his metaphorical brass ring is Kevin Owens. The talent thing is basically Jinder's only limitation here; it will be the natural go-to when people are trying to debunk him. And as long as you retain that consistency of critiquing the booking if it was someone you like, then that's good.
> 
> Who would the company really put him into a match with to build up against? Mojo is a terrible feud that already has had it's blow-off in a way. People would be even saltier and frustrated if the company went with Zayn vs Jinder as Jinder would not be "credible". Any way forward would be met with the same frustrations from people; that Jinder just lacked credibility. It's bad booking sure, but it's an avenue that worked and it can pay-off to be a great decision with hindsight.


OK what were the changes other then the two bollywood boyz since I have yet to watch then? Tbh I will probs watch after work tomorrow but it is 8am here and I have yet to go to bed :lol. Now I have not watched any NJPW but hasn't Okada a big star for a decent time as I hear a lot of hype about him? I doubt he ever was a jobber on Jinder's level. 

Yeah tbh no-one in the match should be winning the title. Smackdown got gutted depth wise. Yeah like I said when Balor got rushed into the main I was against it. 

I mean if they were doing this I feel like him winning the Andre Battle royal would have served him well to give him momentum whilst still making it shocking him winning tonight. Yeah true putting him with Mojo and beating Mojo does little as Mojo is just awful. Maybe him feuding and beating Harper even though that would suck as a fan of Harper. 

This is where the lack of depth on Smackdown comes into play. It might pay-off in hindsight.


----------



## Erik.

Good luck to him. 

He's worked very hard. It's not easy getting over alcoholism and to quit that, build the physique he has and maintain that shows dedication. I like to feel he's being rewarded for all his hard work but a world title shot does seem a bit too much. 

They should have just had him and Mojo continue their feud with Mahal going over and moving forward. 

I did like his promo on Talking Smack last week though and thought he provided a good promo this week. Maybe they see something in him? He certainly looks the part.


----------



## imthegame19

Vic Capri said:


> They are going to boo the fuck of anti-American Jinder Mahal and its going to be epic!
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Show lost to Jeff Hardy before going to Smackdown and becoming WWE Champion in 2002.
> 
> - Vic


Mojo Rawley isn't Jeff Hardy lol. Even if some people like Jinder its no excuse for this. If your going to put him in this type of spot. You have him beat the crap out of someone like Rawley last week. It shows lack of planning and bad booking from WWE plan and simple. They clearly just made this decision a few days ago and it has no planning involved. Probably because they decided they didn't want Corbin jobbing to Orton after losing to Ambrose at Mania. So they will have Corbin crush someone like Zayn at Backlash instead.


----------



## Saturn

Erik. said:


> Good luck to him.
> 
> He's worked very hard. It's not easy getting over alcoholism and to quit that, build the physique he has and maintain that shows dedication. I like to feel he's being rewarded for all his hard work but a world title shot does seem a bit too much.
> 
> They should have just had him and Mojo continue their feud with Mahal going over and moving forward.
> 
> I did like his promo on Talking Smack last week though and thought he provided a good promo this week. Maybe they see something in him? He certainly looks the part.


His talking Smack interview last week was great because we got a glimpse of who he was. This week, felt forced and like he's staying in the anti-American gimmick the entire time.


----------



## FasihFranck

'member when smarks used to say Sami Zayn would be used better on SD Live the B show BAYBAY


----------



## imthegame19

FasihFranck said:


> 'member when smarks used to say Sami Zayn would be used better on SD Live the B show BAYBAY


It doesn't matter what show he's on. Vince clearly isn't very high on him. He's basically in same spot he was on Raw as Smackdown. He's becoming what face Dolph Ziggler was basically.


----------



## Desecrated

Roy Mustang said:


> OK what were the changes other then the two bollywood boyz since I have yet to watch then? Tbh I will probs watch after work tomorrow but it is 8am here and I have yet to go to bed :lol. Now I have not watched any NJPW but hasn't Okada a big star for a decent time as I hear a lot of hype about him? I doubt he ever was a jobber on Jinder's level.
> 
> Yeah tbh no-one in the match should be winning the title. Smackdown got gutted depth wise. Yeah like I said when Balor got rushed into the main I was against it.
> 
> I mean if they were doing this I feel like him winning the Andre Battle royal would have served him well to give him momentum whilst still making it shocking him winning tonight. Yeah true putting him with Mojo and beating Mojo does little as Mojo is just awful. Maybe him feuding and beating Harper even though that would suck as a fan of Harper.
> 
> This is where the lack of depth on Smackdown comes into play. It might pay-off in hindsight.


Okada was fast-tracked when compared to other talents in New Japan.

Jinder did a promo where he had frustrations with American perception of him and bragged on his wealth and lineage. It's an advance from who he was before, as much as it doesn't scream gimmick. Keeping in mind no person in the company really has what is considered a gimmick when you compare it to the past.

ANd yeah, there really is a lack of options they could use to elevate Mojo and Jinder. They used the Andre win on one and had to use something else to elevate the other. Given their circumstance, it is an "ok" method of booking because they were really limited for options given how stacked Smackdown is and how you don't want to book them over Nakamura, Styles, Owens, Zayn, Harper and even Ziggler as a loss would've badly damaged them. Now in WWE's eyes, they could potentially trade wins and not be as badly damaged.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Mojo Rawley isn't Jeff Hardy lol. Even if some people like Jinder its no excuse for this. If your going to put him in this type of spot. You have him beat the crap out of someone like Rawley last week. It shows lack of planning and bad booking from WWE plan and simple. They clearly just made this decision a few days ago and it has no planning involved. Probably because they decided they didn't want Corbin jobbing to Orton after losing to Ambrose at Mania. So they will have Corbin crush someone like Zayn at Backlash instead.


Doesn't matter. I'm on the YouTube channels as we speak and the comments about Jinder getting his opportunity are mostly positive.

*#Diversity*

- Vic


----------



## FasihFranck

Only in SD Live the B show someone like Jinder Mahal would be in WWE Title Picture and AJ Styles and Corbin in US Title


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Vince really is fucking genius. Jinder is an underrated gem, and he's been talked about for a minute since his natural body mj4 I hope) has been under the light by the fans for steroid use. Vince now knows people gonna buzz about this move. Even if he doesn't win, Jinder is now a man that can be THE man, and unless they put him back to main event/superstars status, he can even go on to challenge for the US title which would be a solid run if he won that.

Good for Jinder. And that post match promo was :banderas too.


----------



## Desecrated

FasihFranck said:


> Only in SD Live the B show someone like Jinder Mahal would be in WWE Title Picture and AJ Styles and Corbin in US Title


Your distaste of him is based on his Sikh heritage I'd bet. Your posting history seriously implies that.


----------



## Dmight

KO Bossy said:


> Want another example? Fandango. You think people were invested in the Fandango character? They thought his gimmick was cheesy and dumb, so they sang his theme song to be amusing. It was a character with no thought put into it, so fans put superficial investment into it because WWE wasn't expecting them to. If they had been, they'd have given Fandango a good character and not "dancing wrestler". Not long after, WWE coined "Fandangoing" and the fans immediately stopped caring. The joke had been killed once WWE acknowledged it, the same way it would be once they started actually trying to use Ellsworth for things that mattered.


That crowd reaction though








Fandango is extremely charismatic and likable and he looks like a star


----------



## Genking48

So what'll the _actual _main event of Backlash be?


----------



## Pizzamorg

I dig it, I don't care much about Mahal as a performer but WWE is not a company that often sticks to its word but honestly overall SDL has. In the sense that it has been the land of opportunity where people otherwise lost in the shuffle on Raw who so rarely change their card orderings get to come over and be in title pictures and even win them. I don't often necessarily agree with the people they pull the trigger on but it's fresh match ups and stories and I have to give credit to WWE for that. I still think overall Raw is the better show but stuff like this gives SDL a worthwhile edge.


----------



## FasihFranck

You've got to give Jinder Mahal some credit though.He's one of the few heels who people actually hate in WWE right now.


----------



## nTkultur

Holy shit people actually booed a heel tonight and a great promo.


----------



## FasihFranck

Desecrated said:


> Your distaste of him is based on his Sikh heritage I'd bet. Your posting history seriously implies that.


In that sense I should hate Shinsuke Nakamura,KO,Seth Rollins,Finn Balor,Jericho etc just beccause they don't belong to my religion


----------



## Desecrated

FasihFranck said:


> In that sense I should hate Shinsuke Nakamura,KO,Seth Rollins,Finn Balor,Jericho etc just beccause they don't belong to my religion


Whatever you say . Not the place to get into the technicalities of this.


----------



## Cydewonder

What in the actual fuck!? We went from Bray Wyatt to this jobber vs Randy Orton for the belt :lol


----------



## Old School Icons

I laughed out loud when Jinder won the match. Its like Al Snow getting a shot against Stone Cold for the WWF title :lol

Well... I like to be positive. Its not a feud we've seen before :Rollins


----------



## Cooper09

Vince just showing everyone that SD is the loser show. Fuck this shit.


----------



## lagofala

Almost 400 posts and no one has stated the obvious? 2 weeks in Jinder is gonna take out his flute and mind control Randy Orton the viper.

You can't stop strong style Jinder.

Let's all stop freaking out and see what happens. Gosh. This isn't Butcher vs Hull Hogan Starrcade 1994 bad.

LET'S JUST SEE WHERE THIS GOES.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

Good on Jinder. Hard to believe he's come this far, when you consider how he started being lumped with The Great Khali and then got given a fucking musician gimmick.
I hope they give him a real chance to define himself and seize this opportunity.


----------



## God Movement

The state of this show.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

So what, this company doesn't even care about it's world titles.

One show pushes jobbers and the other one has no world title right now.


----------



## Not Lying

Ha. 

WWE just took my advice from a couple of weeks ago



The Definition of Technician said:


> I say push him. Push him as FOTC. Push him to go over everyone clean and kick out of everything like a superman. He's got no talent and only muscles, he basically sucks ass, the crowd will hate it, they will boo him, what's important is that they react right? let's push every guy that fucking sucks ass to the top and see the crowd shit on it, but that doesn't matter because he gets a reaction.
> 
> He's built as indian right? the morons over there will buy his merch more if he's pushed as an unbeatable face, that's good right? no complaints at all, he sells merch and gets the crowd to boo him, just push him and see the money float in.


This is the new trend now. Let's push people that absolutely fucking sucks to the top to get heat.


----------



## Saturn

Jinder triggering the fuck out of the IWC. Love it.


----------



## NOCONTESTU

He may be a decent person in real life but I can't remember a bigger dork in 21st century WWE who got a World Championship shot than Jinder Mahal, *WHO HAS NOT WON A SINGLE MATCH SINCE AUGUST.* This would be fine if this was for the Smackdown episode post-Payback but this is for a MAIN EVENT PPV match against (babyface) Randy Orton in CHICAGO. 










Bad times.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*

Because it's fact.


HerNotThem said:


> Never stop being the B show Smackdown!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NOCONTESTU said:


> He may be a decent person in real life but I can't remember a bigger dork in 21st century WWE who got a World Championship shot than Jinder Mahal, *WHO HAS NOT WON A SINGLE MATCH SINCE AUGUST.* This would be fine if this was for the Smackdown episode post-Payback but this is for a MAIN EVENT PPV match against (babyface) Randy Orton in CHICAGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad times.


More I think about it, the more retarded the idea is but there's no way it'll main event Backlash over AJ/Owens, I don't give a fuck if it's for the biggest prize in the company.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

He is not getting a main event push, you have to be retarded to think he is. He is simply there to job to Randy as there is no other heels for him to work with apart from Mahal and Corbin. With all this being said, Smackdown felt like a big deal before the draft and now the title picture just feels jobberish, what a joke.


----------



## adamclark52

So if Smackdown "won" the draft I'd hate to see what Raw looks like.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

One Winged Angel said:


> KO and AJ are definitely closing Backlash, right?..


They should, only they're the ones who should be fighting for the world title.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am actually really intrigued in seeing how him vs. Orton plays out. Kudos to WWE for doing something super wacky & fresh!


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair

Have some peoples' standards dropped to such a level that we're giving participation medals now because it's "someone different"? :gtfo


----------



## Vic Capri

All the Jinder haters here (I'm sure some were 3MB bandwagoners) only makes me want him to win The Title more.















- Vic


----------



## Duck_Beak

It's patently obvious this is just so they can get some expansion in India aka the Home of the biggest Roman Reigns fans.


----------



## Kratosx23

Saturn said:


> Simple fix to your problem. Don't watch the match.


I won't, and if I, a hardcore fan won't, imagine how the casual audience will react to it.



Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


JBL is the lowest drawing champion in history, lol. The only one who might be lower is Nash in 95. His run is not a defense for Mahal, if anything, it re-enforces why you don't do shit like this. And that didn't work, keeping in mind that JBL is about a billion times more talented than Mahal and I was a fan of his reign.


----------



## Erik.

The negativity towards Jinder is quite damning and quite sad to be honest and I'm not even a fan. 

He was booked to a win a match, probably a great moment for him personally considering he was released by the company and battling alcohol problems, he's bettered himself, been rehired and worked ridiculously hard. 

Its a shame they're pushing him as a heel simply because he isn't American instead of pushing him the way he described himself on Talking Smack last week. 

I think Jinder could come across as likeable if they played it that way. Though if they want him to be a heel, they have a goldmine considering it looks like they're going down a Hassan-lite road.


----------



## Desecrated

If they look to progress and evolve Jinder in the direction they should, most of the people here will love him by Backlash. So, remember, let's wait and see where they go with this before condemning the brand, writers and Jinder himself.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I won't, and if I, a hardcore fan won't, imagine how the casual audience will react to it.


To be fair, your Sheldon Cooper esque hang-ups are pretty much unique to you. The casual audience is going to share very little of that. You are almost neurotic.


----------



## ColdStone87

I loved his promo but I'm almost certain this Orton/Jinder match isn't main eventing Backlash. This is a short-term thing.


----------



## Darren Criss

I'm offended that Jinder is getting a shoot for the WWE Championship but Miz didn't have that opportunity because he was putting less talented people over...


----------



## The Dazzler

They should have built Jinder up for a while first. Harper would have been a better choice for right now imo. Still I'll give it a chance.


----------



## PrinceofPush

NastyYaffa said:


> I am actually really intrigued in seeing how him vs. Orton plays out. Kudos to WWE for doing something super wacky & fresh!


I know, right? It's definitely something fresh alright. Let's see how Jinder handles being in the Main Event.


----------



## DJHJR86

Spoiler alert:

Here's Jinder's push summed up in gif form:












Desecrated said:


> To be fair, your Sheldon Cooper esque hang-ups are pretty much unique to you. The casual audience is going to share very little of that. You are almost neurotic.


Almost?


----------



## Asuka842

Yeah nothing quite devalues your world title quite like having it's #1 contendership up in a battle royale composed entirely of jobbers.

And the winner is a guy who's done nothing but lose for months on end, who even Cesaro couldn't carry to a decent match, and who's most notable quality is "people think he might be juicing."

That sums up WWE's view of "SD vs. Raw" pretty nicely. "SD, where Raw's jobbers become #1 Contenders."


----------



## UniversalGleam

I aint going to hate on the guy, let him have a push, see what he can do.

people moan about the same people being pushed etc so I dont see much issue.

got to give the guy a chance at the end of the day, fairplay on him tbh, considering where he was in wwe before he left.


----------



## TripleG

So we have Erick Rowan and Jinder Mahal competing for a shot at the WWE Title and AJ Styles/Kevin Owens feuding for the US Title. 

I feel like that is backwards.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

One thing I will say about Jinder positively is his post match promo was decent, he delivered there. Its always good to see someone get a chance, especially in this era where The Shield just dominate and suck they life out of everything its always good to see a new face get pushed. The problem is Jinder went from jobbing for his entire WWE career, including last week where he was squashed by Mojo, and now we're sudden;y meant to take him seriously as a WWE Title threat? And I can honestly see them putting the Title on Jinder, WWE is that bad that they'd just slap the belt on a jobber with no build or credibility.


----------



## CGS

Desecrated said:


> Perfect rebuttal. Didn't expect it from someone who signs their own posts.
> 
> 
> 
> No one actually gets "built" that "conventional" way any more. Would you also condemn people like Tye Dillinger who did nothing in development for a long time?
> 
> I know WWE doesn't really give cause for people to trust them with these ideas but let's see where they go with this before damning Jinder to low elo hell.


Tye Dillinger isn't suddenly in a World title match after years of lower card obscurity. If he was i would be saying the exact same thing. 

Even if they don't wanna go down the convential route of making him win a few lower level feuds, move into the midcard titles and then push for the World titles then fine. But fuck me at least take 6 months out to make him matter at least a little bit. I mean you can count the number of wins he's had on TV single returning last August on one hand and virtually all of those were throwaway matches. I hate the thought process the WWE have that someone can become legit overnight, it just doesn't work that way. Its the reason why the fans stop caring for a guy the moment he drops even slightly down the card.


----------



## Algernon

Yeah this wont go well. If he stiffs Orton, he's done. Remember Kennedy.


----------



## zrc

I don't care. Mojo won the Andre battle royal, so any fucker can have a push. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## The One Man Gang

Vince loves his roided out superstars.


----------



## The Catche Jagger

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah all those recent pushes that were done over time. Like Balor last summer going from NXT to Universal Champion in a month. In a terrible "tournament" angle no less. Or Bray Wyatt going from glorified jobber to WWE champion leading up to WrestleMania. Charlotte going from NXT to Divas Champion in like 7 weeks. You don't get to pick and choose who is legitimate enough to main event shows. What you need in WWE is people who want to put you there and that is pretty much it. There is no other criteria involved. If someone in WWE wants to see Jinder get a shot then that's all that matters. The WWE themselves don't care if it's a good story or if it makes sense.
> 
> I don't get people who shit on things that haven't happened yet.


Balor and Charlotte had both just come off of title runs in NXT

Bray Wyatt did get a decent push, winning the tag belts with Orton and then the two of them lasted right to the final three in the Rumble. He also won it in an Elimination Chamber Match rather than a singles bout, so he wasn't just hotshotted past far more legitimate stars.

Mahal jobbed to both Sami Zayn and Mojo Rawley just last week. See the difference?


----------



## Blade Runner

nucklehead88 said:


> I have to admit....its different


Making main eventers out of the Red Rooster or the Brooklyn Brawler in 1990 would've also been something "different". Doesn't mean it's the best option.


----------



## Death Rider

Desecrated said:


> Okada was fast-tracked when compared to other talents in New Japan.
> 
> Jinder did a promo where he had frustrations with American perception of him and bragged on his wealth and lineage. It's an advance from who he was before, as much as it doesn't scream gimmick. Keeping in mind no person in the company really has what is considered a gimmick when you compare it to the past.
> 
> ANd yeah, there really is a lack of options they could use to elevate Mojo and Jinder. They used the Andre win on one and had to use something else to elevate the other. Given their circumstance, it is an "ok" method of booking because they were really limited for options given how stacked Smackdown is and how you don't want to book them over Nakamura, Styles, Owens, Zayn, Harper and even Ziggler as a loss would've badly damaged them. Now in WWE's eyes, they could potentially trade wins and not be as badly damaged.


Ah OK I would say that is more like Reigns. From what I hear that worked out quite well in the end. 

Anti-american gimmick is boring though if he is nuanced with it could be good to watch. It is an improvement on what he was doing before for sure. 

Yeah I still think giving him some wins first is a better idea so it is not so jarring. Looks so out of nowhere. Ziggler is pretty damaged at this point which sucks


----------



## Flair Flop

Usually when I find myself justifying a push by saying things like "at least they are doing something different" or "this is a ballsy move", a few years later I'm asking myself what in the hell they were thinking. If they want to mimic the Hassan character I'm all for that, but don't do it with someone that I've been conditioned to see as a joke for so long. 

I'm not even sure why there such a sense of urgency to experiment in the SD men's division. They have plenty of talent. It's the least of their worries with the tag division being so terrible and Charlotte being stuck in a sea of jobbers.


----------



## DethDropLockSplash

Jinder wouldve won the Andre the Giant Battle Royal if not for Gronk interfering. So to make up for it he was given a chance in the 6pack challenge for number 1 contender where he pulled an upset. Its a logical build and push for a deserving guy.

Now lets all hope he wins the title off old and boring Orton. Jinder would make a great heel champion!


----------



## Walking Deadman

Jinder winning a #1 contender match is the equivalent of Scotty 2 Hotty or Rob Conway winning a #1 contender match back in the day. It's a nonsensical jump. He should have at least spent some time looking in credible in the midcard before instantly going from a jobber to fighting for the top title in WWE.


----------



## Freelancer

Its no secret that Vince likes the big ripped guys. Jinder looks like a jacked steroid freak. Not that hard to put 2 and 2 together......


----------



## deadcool

I am not 100% convinced that he in fact is getting a push. I think he will fight Orton, lose horribly, and create a JOB squad like stable with the two Indian wrestlers.


----------



## zrc

Funny thing is people said the same about Bradshaw, but turned out fine for.him 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

WWE doing what they should have been doing for years and not fucking listening to the internet fans. We'd have got Orton/Zayn or something like that and whilst yeah, match would have been pretty (fyi, wrestling doesn't draw), who's the heel in this match? Who are the fans going to boo and WANT to win?

What happens when you push the guys the internet fans want? You end up with no fucking heels because everyone is liked. Imagine if Vince fucking listened to the internet/smarks during the Attitude Era? :lol

He's actually showed some balls and pushed a guy who looks the fucking part and is going to GET heat. Something you want from a heel.


----------



## TB Tapp

Jinder is cool and a really good wrestler. Next Smackdown the crowd should chant "Thank you Jinder!" for putting cowardly indie jobbers Balor and Zayn in their place. 

In fact, maybe the whole professional wrestling things isn't working out for those two...maybe Balor could get a job bartending in a fake Irish pub and Sami can be the Uber driver who drives his customers home.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Someone once said the IWC likes whoever is getting pushed, no matter what. I think it is true.

I feel like I've woken up in some parallel dimension where people like Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Natecore

MillionDollarProns said:


> Someone once said the IWC likes whoever is getting pushed, no matter what. I think it is true.
> 
> I feel like I've woken up in some parallel dimension where people like Jinder Mahal.


It's absolute insanity. I have friends I watch wrestling with weekly that are all defending this shit. Jinder getting a title shot is the height of stupidity. Fucking horrendous.


----------



## Mr. Poopy Butthole

My only problem is how quickly it came after him basically being a jobber on Raw since he returned, He literally lost to Balor in like 5 minutes before he jumped, he could have had some mid card wins or some sqaushes ... no build up once so ever... bam we're just meant to buy him as a contender... I guess I dont mind the bollywood guys backing him up either...good for him I suppose


----------



## KPnDC

Natecore said:


> It's absolute insanity. I have friends I watch wrestling with weekly that are all defending this shit. Jinder getting a title shot is the height of stupidity. Fucking horrendous.






Mr. Poopy Butthole said:


> My only problem is how quickly it came after him basically being a jobber on Raw since he returned, He literally lost to Balor in like 5 minutes before he jumped, he could have had some mid card wins or some sqaushes ... no build up once so ever... bam we're just meant to buy him as a contender... I guess I dont mind the bollywood guys backing him up either...good for him I suppose




It's not stupidity. He's a heel who cheated to win. How are people missing this? He did whatever he had to do because he'd been a perennial loser all of his career. In his talking smack interview he even bought this up and how he was tired of being overlooked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPnDC

Walking Deadman said:


> Jinder winning a #1 contender match is the equivalent of Scotty 2 Hotty or Rob Conway winning a #1 contender match back in the day. It's a nonsensical jump. He should have at least some time looking in credible in the midcard before instantly going from a jobber to fighting for the top title in WWE.




He didn't need to look credible before last night. ALTHOUGH, he would've won his match at Mania if there wasn't interference. He stated this in his Talking Smack interview. Plus, he's a heel who cheated to win his match. He will be booked credibly over the next few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FITZ

The only thing I like about this is that WWE seems to be doing better with multi-man matches where anyone can pull out a win. From Ryder winning at Mania, the Ziggler getting the title shot at Summerslam, and now Mahal getting a title match. When you put enough people in a match anything can happen. I like that. 

I don't like Mahal getting a title shot. He's never done anything of any significance in the WWE. You want to let him win a few singles matches on PPV and have him in the title match in a few months, fine. He's not the kind of guy that should just be thrown into the main event as he's never been there, or even close to there before.


----------



## bonkertons

I'll let this play out, even if I did have to do a double take when reading that Jinder won.

As far as SDL's lack of talent though, I disagree. They have plenty of talent, most are just in the midcard. AJ, Owens, Nakamura, probably Zayn and Corbin, as well as Cena and Rusev who are MIA. Hopefully they also let one of the New Day guys branch out as a singles star. Like the Shield back in the day, have two as the designated tag team while one goes after singles gold. All three are credible enough to be bought as singles contenders.


----------



## Not Lying

MillionDollarProns said:


> Someone once said the IWC likes whoever is getting pushed, no matter what. I think it is true.
> 
> I feel like I've woken up in some parallel dimension where people like Jinder Mahal.


It's basically WWE Apologists/ "Look at me I enjoy the ride I don't complain" geeks/ people that don't distinguish talent from booking.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Jinder Mahal as #1 contender for a WWE title held by Randy Orton, wow I couldn't care less about that title now, both are boring as hell.


----------



## Kkrock

Didn't there used to be a very passionate Jinder fan here on this forum? What ever happened to him ,i hope he's all right.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

after watching talking smack im becoming a jinder mahal fan slowly.
he just needs to do a good match. mic skills are there imo.
he has the look if you ask me + he is drug free unlike punk.


----------



## rennlc

That was unexpected. I'm excited.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

I can't actually believe this!


----------



## Bazinga

DJ Punk said:


> Ok, thanks for the confirmation that you were trolling. And if you somehow aren't, someone needs to include this in their sig as one of the many wise quotes you'd find on WF.



Would you like to modify your statement.

Hard Body's got a WWE Championship shot, but your favourites Zayn and Harper do not. THE MAHARAJA HAS RISEN!


----------



## The Figure 4

I have absolutely no interest in this for a multitude of reasons.

First off, Mahal just isn't good and he just gave Finn Balor a concussion last week by stiffing him throughout the match. I like Randy Orton and all but I can't imagine that match being any good. At best it'll be average and boring. I honestly can't remember the last WWE or Universal Championship match that was actually great. Well, actually, the last great WWE Championship match was the TLC match between AJ Styles and Dean Ambrose. Universal? I don't know, but it's definitely been a while since either championship has had a great match. The match with Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania was probably the worst match of the show.

Secondly, they did almost exactly the same thing last year the week after the draft where they suddenly made Dolph Ziggler the #1 contender. Now, his promos leading up to the Summerslam match with Dean Ambrose, the buildup and all, was decent enough, and for all I know the buildup this time could be decent too, but it is highly likely this will be just a transitional feud and Jinder Mahal will ultimately be back to doing what he was originally hired to do last year - be a job guy.

Finally, that "evil foreigner" gimmick is completely overused now, what with both Mahal and Kevin Owens of all people doing it now and there's still Rusev yet to return. I'm glad at least Neville hasn't been doing that for a while now. And heck, isn't Ariya Daivari on 205 Live doing that as well? Come on.

Na, I just don't care about anything on SmackDown right now other than Nakamura. So far, they've been smart with how they've handled him. Oh and AJ Styles, I guess.


----------



## Demandred

Kevin Owens isn't an evil foreigner hes the new face of the United States


----------



## nucklehead88

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Making main eventers out of the Red Rooster or the Brooklyn Brawler in 1990 would've also been something "different". Doesn't mean it's the best option.


I doubt its anything more than a 1 ppv plan. Its obvious he isn't winning. I just think it's interesting to see a lower midcard guy get a shot. If they try to extend it past Backlash, or have him win it, they've lost their damn minds.


----------



## Saturn

nucklehead88 said:


> If they try to extend it past Backlash, or have him win it, they've lost their damn minds.


I'd be all for that. Randy is incredibly boring as champion and he doesn't act like a face at all. Then have Jinder carry it for a while and eventually drop it to AJ.


----------



## The Figure 4




----------



## Vic Capri

Alvarez =









- Vic


----------



## ColeStar

I had commented on this before actually watching it. I'd only read the results before, but last night I sat down to watch the Smackdown match, Jinder's promo following it and his interview on Talking Smack.

I LOVED all of it. I thoroughly enjoyed the outraged crowd reaction after his win and I thought his post-match promo was gold.

Look, I know this all came rather out of the blue, but do people really not think he did great heel work there? I hope it is extended and more comes from this. It's genuinely one of the most interesting and exciting occurrences in WWE for me in recent months.


----------



## chrispepper

Even if Jinder picks up a few wins and establishes himself over the next few weeks, there is still a problem with this match, and that's that he is facing Randy Orton. The guy had a dead crowd and couldn't even produce a reaction in a match with smark favourite Bray Wyatt, and they expect him to get Jinder over as a heel? 

If Jinder gets put with Sami Zayn or AJ Styles he instantly becomes one of the most hated heels on the roster, but a feud with Orton is just.. there.


----------



## Qoo2828

Would you rather have something new like Jinder vs Orton that may surprise you? or maybe another cena vs Orton match instead?


----------



## Aniruddha_Mishra

*Re: Jinder Mahal In Line For Push*



Irig said:


> Don't think Sportskeeda is good enough source .... Let's see
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


And to everyone doubting out credibility. 

Hope you trust Sportskeeda more now 

- Sportskeeda WWE Head


----------



## Ace

I hope Taker comes back for one last ride, Jinder should be the one to retire him.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I was reading a thread about Katsuyori Shibata and his career possibly being over and while it does suck, there are people celebrating his vicious and reckless style as one of a kind and special and even some hoping he can wrestle again despite the fact that he caused or contributed to another wrestlers death and is so reckless even after that that he pretty much ended his own career by being stiff and causing a traumatic brain injury. Point is I'm wondering if there is anybody commenting on Jinder and condemning him for being stiff or dangerous in this thread while also being someone who is celebrating Shibata's extremely dangerous style.


----------



## ColeStar

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I was reading a thread about Katsuyori Shibata and his career possibly being over and while it does suck, there are people celebrating his vicious and reckless style as one of a kind and special and even some hoping he can wrestle again despite the fact that he caused or contributed to another wrestlers death and is so reckless even after that that he pretty much ended his own career by being stiff and causing a traumatic brain injury. Point is I'm wondering if there is anybody commenting on Jinder and condemning him for being stiff or dangerous in this thread while also being someone who is celebrating Shibata's extremely dangerous style.


I take your point but I don't think the two are wholly incompatible.

Jinder is being stiff but he hasn't done anything approaching the sort of brutal strong style employed by Shibata. If Jinder was throwing thudding headbutts of the sort that Shibata injured himself with, I would definitely be speaking against it.

Hail Hardbody.


----------



## zkorejo

I never thought I would say this but watching Jinder win that match and get that reaction was really a surprising in a good way. The promo he cut was pretty good too (except for his hindi part, made me laugh for some reason).

I'm willing to see what he is capable of. He is okay-ish in the ring, if he can improve in that area I see no reason why he should not win the title eventually.


----------



## MOBELS

:fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah:fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah:fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah:fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah 

He's fucking done it, JINDER is the champ!!!!!


----------

